# 2013 INDOOR Decorations Thread



## MissMandy




----------



## MissMandy

Pay no attention to the cat crapper and dirty work boots LOL


----------



## MissMandy




----------



## ScaredyKat

Looks great!


----------



## Tannasgach

It all looks wonderful Miss Mandy!  Wow, your blow mold collection has really increased. Love all the Beistles and the plate on the counter and the witches broom and.....on & on. Really nice decor.


----------



## Halloeve55

have been waiting for this thread! woohoo!! 

missmandy:your house looks so flippn' cozy!looks great and love your blowmolds


----------



## ScaredyKat

This is it so far.


----------



## MissMandy

Thanks y'all  Yes, Tanna, my blow mold collection has grown! I think they get frisky when we are asleep and they multiply  That looks great, ScaredyKat! I wonder how many of us have those Dollar Tree tombstones? LOL The same exact ones are in my sun room.


----------



## Halloeve55

i need those DT sitters! they are too awesome..nice setup ScaredyKat


----------



## Mae

MissMandy said:


> Thanks y'all  Yes, Tanna, my blow mold collection has grown! I think they get frisky when we are asleep and they multiply  That looks great, ScaredyKat! I wonder how many of us have those Dollar Tree tombstones? LOL The same exact ones are in my sun room.


::raises hand:: I do!! They are some of my favorites. I found some cement Gargoyles at DT a few years ago. My brother tries to steal them every year.


----------



## Bethany

Looking good ladies!!


----------



## ScaredyKat

Thanks guys!
Lol MissMandy, I think probably a good number of us do.
My collection is limited to one room right now. Current financial situations have landed my boyfriend and I at my parents. I just recently passed my state exam so now I am a certified nurse aide in the state of Michigan. So I hope soon I will be able to move out, and of course be able to decorate more.


----------



## 22606

MissMandy said:


> Pay no attention to the cat crapper and dirty work boots LOL


Hey, at least you did not catch the cat itself mid-crap... 

Nice jobs decorating, Mandy and ScaredyKat.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Oh! Now I want to decorate for Halloween!!! I don't until the last weekend in September, though. Sigh, guess I will make due with my Autumn decor that goes up next weekend!


----------



## 22606

ScaredyKat said:


> My collection is limited to one room right now. Current financial situations have landed my boyfriend and I at my parents. I just recently passed my state exam so now I am a certified nurse aide in the state of Michigan. So I hope soon I will be able to move out, and of course be able to decorate more.


I can relate very much. Good luck finding a job, and I mean that.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Thank you! There is a lot of CNA jobs here so I hope I don't have too much trouble.


Garthgoyle said:


> I can relate very much. Good luck finding a job, and I mean that.


----------



## MissMandy

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh! Now I want to decorate for Halloween!!! I don't until the last weekend in September, though. Sigh, guess I will make due with my Autumn decor that goes up next weekend!


I think you need to decorate sooner than that


----------



## osenator

Already, my basement looks a Halloween Store already... and I didn't open anythingyet, this is just from my latest hauls...


----------



## Willodean

I love the fact I'm not the only one starting!! I always make the promise that I won't start until after the county fair ends....well, it ended yesterday. I already had the boys go get all my Halloween stuff from upstairs...Let the madness begin!!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Woohoo! Take lots of pix, Willodean


----------



## digbugsgirl

Looks great MissMandy and ScaredyKat!


----------



## Paint It Black

Ooooo, ahhhh....this is so inspiring. I love all the little touches you make in your rooms, MissMandy. And, you are certainly keeping the spirit up, ScaredyKat. I hope to add mine here soon - probably next month though.


----------



## Saki.Girl

looks great everyone . I have not even started maybe I will on my vacation next week.


----------



## Jules17

Looks awesome Mandy! Love those vintage die-cuts around the archway!


----------



## Guest

Mandy I love the set up this year! I really like the Vampire den look! All your decorations are very well placed and look fantastic!


----------



## MissMandy

Thanks everyone  I can't wait to see what y'all do in your homes!


----------



## ALKONOST

MissMandy said:


> Pay no attention to the cat crapper and dirty work boots LOL


HA! There's that pumpkin spatula again.. I remember it from last year and asked you where you got it (I think you said it was a gift) I've been looking for one and even put it as a want on my Secret Reaper likes  I love all your decor.. very nice job! Your house looks like alot of fun to decorate too


----------



## kallie

Oh! Miss Mandy, looks awesome!! The one above is my favorite. I love the lighting


----------



## MissMandy

Hahaha yeah, it was a bday gift. Do you have a HomeGoods or Christmas Tree Shop in your area? You may be able to find it there. And thanks  It is fun to decorate, but believe it or not, I don't have enough room for all my decor lol.

Thanks, kallie  It's a comforting glow, isn't it?


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Great pictures, and nice touches everywhere. You started ahead of us. Next week it's game time! Keep the pics rolling.


----------



## Guest

I did share this image already on the Vintage Inspiration thread but it should go in our indoor discussion so here it is: We are currently working on our indoor Halloween Museum style vintage walkthrough for friends and family to enjoy I will post all images when I am done with the whole room at the end of Sept but right now the room looks chaotic with extension cords getting buried behind shelving, cobwebs, new curtain rods, Beistles piled up and or shop is just one giant orange pile. We have finished the first curio cabinet though and now we are working on walls. This cabinet has what I call my "smalls" in it. Candles, Ceramics, Noisemakers, Old Beistles, Nut Cups, Unique Pails, Union Injection Molded Items, Halloween Toys, Oddities and more all line the shelves of this cabinet.


----------



## MissMandy

Love, Love, Love it Gris!


----------



## osenator

Love the blownmold on the right side (the pumkins on the tree stump)!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Mr. Gris the Count looks awesome next to all of those pumpkins. Just a perfect counterbalance to the orange. GREAT display! 



Mr. Gris said:


> I did share this image already on the Vintage Inspiration thread but it should go in our indoor discussion so here it is: We are currently working on our indoor Halloween Museum style vintage walkthrough for friends and family to enjoy I will post all images when I am done with the whole room at the end of Sept but right now the room looks chaotic with extension cords getting buried behind shelving, cobwebs, new curtain rods, Beistles piled up and or shop is just one giant orange pile. We have finished the first curio cabinet though and now we are working on walls. This cabinet has what I call my "smalls" in it. Candles, Ceramics, Noisemakers, Old Beistles, Nut Cups, Unique Pails, Union Injection Molded Items, Halloween Toys, Oddities and more all line the shelves of this cabinet.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

gris I love the candles on top of the cabinet!!! they look great there, where is your vintage injection skull w/ candle mold? I think it belongs in that cabinet


----------



## Guest

Thank you for your kind words! Os the tree is a foam mold and it is produced by Gemmy. Wednesdayaddams I too love the count! BMC the skull is in another section of the Halloween room as it is 15 inches tall and the shelving in the curio cabinet is 12 inches tall


----------



## IshWitch

*Glow*

I love the glow indoors from the blow molds! I'm going to use mine inside this year after seeing this, love it!


----------



## MissMandy

I only use my blow molds inside, as I don't own this house.....and I have no front yard lol


----------



## Jules17

Wow, Mr Gris...that's an amazing collection! Awesome!!


----------



## ScaredyKat

Where did you find those owls?! I love love love owls! I've seen the very top one at Dollar tree, but where did you find the other 2?!


MissMandy said:


> Pay no attention to the cat crapper and dirty work boots LOL


----------



## Guest

Jules17 said:


> Wow, Mr Gris...that's an amazing collection! Awesome!!


Thank you Jules17 tonight we brought down another big load from the attic. This stuff just makes me smile ear to ear I feel like a kid every time I pull it out of storage.


----------



## sandman78

*Here's a bit of mine*


----------



## kittyvibe

Love this display! It really speaks to me  The only thing that is nagging me about it is that the top blowmolds that say trick and treat I feel should have their spots switched so you can read them left to right. But thats just me, I love them. I never knew there was a trick one, I have the treat one. Would be nice to find the mate one day 



Mr. Gris said:


> I did share this image already on the Vintage Inspiration thread but it should go in our indoor discussion so here it is: We are currently working on our indoor Halloween Museum style vintage walkthrough for friends and family to enjoy I will post all images when I am done with the whole room at the end of Sept but right now the room looks chaotic with extension cords getting buried behind shelving, cobwebs, new curtain rods, Beistles piled up and or shop is just one giant orange pile. We have finished the first curio cabinet though and now we are working on walls. This cabinet has what I call my "smalls" in it. Candles, Ceramics, Noisemakers, Old Beistles, Nut Cups, Unique Pails, Union Injection Molded Items, Halloween Toys, Oddities and more all line the shelves of this cabinet.


----------



## Willodean

Argh!!! my computer won't load up my pictures on here! I wanted to show yall that after I unpacked everything my living room looked as if it threw up Halloween! And my son asked if the zombie could sleep in his room.....Husband said only my son would ask that!


----------



## Willodean

BTW MissMandy, I love all your decorations!


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Where did you get that tree with the pumpkins on it? Looks really cool.


----------



## stormygirl84

*le sigh* Our house needs serious cleaning before I'll be able to convince my husband to crawl up into the attic and drag all that stuff down here. Since I've been working two jobs (which THANKFULLY ended last Friday, back to one job for me!) it's been impossible to keep things clean, and it's gotten out of control. My bedroom looks like a laundry explosion. My living room floor is covered in the scarves, hats and gloves I had to oust from the storage tub I wanted to use for my growing supply of craft stuff.

Overall, I think I need about 20 more storage tubs... And a place to store them.

*le sigh*


----------



## stormygirl84

MissMandy said:


>


BTW, sorry to double post, but I had a question for you, MissMandy - I see that you have some of the vinyl wall clings up on your walls. Are they reusable? Or do you have to buy a new set each year? I've often toyed with the idea of buying some, but was afraid that I'd be wasting money if they were a single-use deal.

And hey, no pics of the bathroom this year??


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Gris, that collection is awesome. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## 22606

Mr. Gris is the osenator of pumpkins and blowmolds... Great collection 

Nice setup, sandman78.


----------



## digbugsgirl

Nice Sandman!


----------



## MissMandy

ScaredyKat said:


> Where did you find those owls?! I love love love owls! I've seen the very top one at Dollar tree, but where did you find the other 2?!


The owls on the lamp shelves? I got all of them at Dollar Tree last year. 



sandman78 said:


> *Here's a bit of mine*
> 
> View attachment 166652
> 
> View attachment 166653


Looking good, sandman! I love that witch doll 



Willodean said:


> BTW MissMandy, I love all your decorations!


Thankies 



stormygirl84 said:


> BTW, sorry to double post, but I had a question for you, MissMandy - I see that you have some of the vinyl wall clings up on your walls. Are they reusable? Or do you have to buy a new set each year? I've often toyed with the idea of buying some, but was afraid that I'd be wasting money if they were a single-use deal.
> 
> And hey, no pics of the bathroom this year??


Those silhouettes are cardboard cutouts, but if careful, can be used every year. I've had them for 4 years now and they're just fine  Purchased them at PartyCheap.com
I didn't get too creative with the bathroom this year lol. That's why I didn't take any pix


----------



## Bethany

Loving everyones decorations.
here is the extent of my inside decorating being in a 5th wheel & all.








but then I do have my gargoyles, concrete skull & Skull bowling ball on a gazing ball stand outside all the time.


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> ...but then I do have my gargoyles, concrete skull & Skull bowling ball on a gazing ball stand outside all the time.


I want to see...

If anyone asks, you simply have a minimalistic approach to decorating indoors


----------



## Guest

Sandman those are some great pieces you have up!

Kittyvibe you know you are on to something I didnt really think of that when I placed them up there...easy fix though. I am going to swap them around I think that will look great. 

Paul M. The tree is from the 1990s around the same time Trendmasters put out there "Spooky Tree" Gemmy followed up with that tree stump as well as a stack of pumpkins with Bats crawling all over them. I am still on the lookout for the Bat version. 

Willodean I so want to see photos of the Halloween explosion!

Miss Mandy the one question I have is: Was the Pizza Hot and was it Ready? Also what toppings did you go with


----------



## Bethany

Ok Garth - My Bowling Ball, my gargoyles, my skull (note the one hanging too?) & the reflective spider on the bumper of my Prius.


----------



## MissMandy

[QUOTE Miss Mandy the one question I have is: Was the Pizza Hot and was it Ready? Also what toppings did you go with [/QUOTE]
Oy vey, I could answer this in so many ways....but I'll behave  The PIZZA was hot, it was ready, and it was just cheese lol. Grabbed it Saturday after a drunken girls' night out, as that was the only place open lol. 


I really like those bottles, Bethany! And those gargoyles are awesome!


----------



## Bethany

Thank you MissMandy. It is getting addictive doing them. Need more bottles.
The gargoyles came from Indiana they are concrete. Cost me $20 a piece. This year when i went back they are $30 a piece. Still not bad.


----------



## MissMandy

No, not bad at all considering they're concrete! And you made those bottles? Awesome


----------



## stormygirl84

MissMandy said:


> Those silhouettes are cardboard cutouts, but if careful, can be used every year. I've had them for 4 years now and they're just fine  Purchased them at PartyCheap.com



Wow, they're cardboard? In the pics they look glossy, so I assumed they were vinyl! Very nice! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## [email protected]

That bowling ball is really neat and very scary!


----------



## im the goddess

OMG Bethany, go look in my garage. I have more bottles than I will ever be able to use. It has become an out of control addiction. Must begin BA (bottles anonymous). I did pass up two perfect specimens last week while at Goodwill or Savers. That was showing great restraint. 



Bethany said:


> Thank you MissMandy. It is getting addictive doing them. Need more bottles.
> The gargoyles came from Indiana they are concrete. Cost me $20 a piece. This year when i went back they are $30 a piece. Still not bad.


----------



## 22606

Very cool outdoor decor, Bethany.


----------



## Bethany

im the goddess said:


> OMG Bethany, go look in my garage. I have more bottles than I will ever be able to use. It has become an out of control addiction. Must begin BA (bottles anonymous). I did pass up two perfect specimens last week while at Goodwill or Savers. That was showing great restraint.


Man, I really need some more bottles & jars. I haven't been cooking so I'm not getting empty jars or bottles.   Feel free to send any clear bottes with corks or tops my way or PM me your address & I'll see about a road trip.


----------



## stormygirl84

Well, you guys gave me the kick in the pants I needed to get SOMETHING done. 

The bathroom now has its nets up, and some seaweed. Oh, and my broken-and-thus-for-display-only-so-it-kinda-looks-like-a-sunken-wreck fishing trawler model from working in a home decor shop 10 years ago is on the toilet tank now. (I had forgotten that years ago, when we had it on display in the shop, I'd used White Out to paint "Orca" on the stern, then brought my Beanie Baby shark in to display beside it... Ah, memories...)

And I printed out a couple of large pics that will replace my mom's flower photos in the hallway... And got into a fight with my cheap Dollar Tree picture frames while doing so.  BUT I CAME OUT THE VICTOR! MUAHAHA!

Oh, and I put up some of the little painted signs I've been making all summer in the kitchen. I even put the light-up jack o'lantern sign in the kitchen window, facing outward. The new neighbors are going to think I'm nuts putting it up this early, but hey - why give false impressions of normalcy? 

The rest will have to wait until we finish cleaning (I did woefully little on that front today  ). But I feel good about what I've done so far. Once I get more stuff up in the bathroom, I'll take pics - both with regular lighting and with the blue light bulb I'll be using for the party.


----------



## Deadna

Bethany said:


> Thank you MissMandy. It is getting addictive doing them. Need more bottles.
> The gargoyles came from Indiana they are concrete. Cost me $20 a piece. This year when i went back they are $30 a piece. Still not bad.


Are your gargoyles made so that they can become a fountaintop(or pipe fog)? I have one that is but never used it that way. Mine came from KY for $16 about 10 years ago. The local cement place has them for SIXTY last tme I checked so $30 is a good deal!


----------



## MissMandy

Can't wait to see pic, stormy!


----------



## Bethany

Deadna said:


> Are your gargoyles made so that they can become a fountaintop(or pipe fog)? I have one that is but never used it that way. Mine came from KY for $16 about 10 years ago. The local cement place has them for SIXTY last tme I checked so $30 is a good deal!


Deadna mine are not tubed. Never seen any in Shiipshewana that were. THey are solid concrete. I love them. Will need to get another next year so I have a matched set. haven't checked the concrete place here where I am. I keep driving by and miss the entrance. Guess I'm driving too fast. 
May get another Skull too. I think $10 is a super price.


----------



## stormygirl84

Well, crap. My camera seems to have died.


----------



## suzika

All I have out so far is my jack-o-lantern wax warmer. 

Although, I do have two cauldrons in my living room that live there year round. I also have skull salt and pepper shakers, skull cookie car and a skull rose that live in my kitchen all year. And my bathroom mirror has Halloween window decorations on it, all year, too.


----------



## Redhead

Uggh, I love and hate seeing everyone's decorations out! Love to see the different displays and hating that I have to wait just a few more days till I can bust out my own Halloween decorations. I swore that I would wait AT LEAST till September to start decorating the place and getting into the Halloween spirit and swing of things. Gah, so excited! 
More pictures people, I love seeing how ya'll decorate for the season.


----------



## Willodean

here is some of my stuff. There are still some things in the boxes. I think this weekend I will work on some crafts and then start decorating next weekend


----------



## MissMandy

Oooooo DECORATIONS!


----------



## Guest

Travelers BEWARE! There is mystery to be seen. Enter if you DARE for you are standing at the threshold of Mr. Gris' Museum of Halloween! WAHAHAHA!!!!










Okay that's all I am showing until I see more of what you all got.


----------



## MissMandy

Oh my gosh it looks so good, Gris!


----------



## Paint It Black

OK, Gris. I love what you have done so far. But I want to see more. So, you asked for it. Here is my current mess/indoor décor in our upstairs office.


----------



## Guest

Paint It I love the masks!!!! Venom is killer!!!


----------



## stormygirl84

*cries* I need a new camera!

Eh, I'll go beg at Mom's house till she lets me borrow one of her older ones that she kept after she upgraded. And maybe I'll drop hints that I'd like a really nice camera for Christmas...


----------



## MissMandy

That looks cool, PIB! I never thought to display masks like that!


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks. It is a vintage hat stand that I bought off Craigslist.


----------



## mariposa0283

as much as i love seeing the pics of everyones decorations... dont you guys get sick of the stuff cluttering your living space by the time halloween rolls around? i didnt decorate indoors till last week of september and by the time halloween got here i was ready to tear it all down and reclaim my space for the next 2 weeks lol.


----------



## MissMandy

mariposa0283 said:


> as much as i love seeing the pics of everyones decorations... dont you guys get sick of the stuff cluttering your living space by the time halloween rolls around? i didnt decorate indoors till last week of september and by the time halloween got here i was ready to tear it all down and reclaim my space for the next 2 weeks lol.


Not one bit lol. For me, I want to enjoy it for as long as I can because it is a lot of work.


----------



## Bethany

mariposa0283 said:


> as much as i love seeing the pics of everyones decorations... dont you guys get sick of the stuff cluttering your living space by the time halloween rolls around? i didnt decorate indoors till last week of september and by the time halloween got here i was ready to tear it all down and reclaim my space for the next 2 weeks lol.


Nope! When I decorate the stuff just fits. They are not in the middle of the room or anything. I don't do the kitchen buffet table set up until like a week before though. That might be different when we get a house here in the south.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I love everyone's decorations! I would love to start a Beistle & a blow mold collection. some day! I started cleaning off my shelves and just cleaning in general. I will probably start decorating on Tuesday as the monsters have no school on Monday!


----------



## Guest

I love Halloween decor and being I collect it as a hobby I dont mind enjoing it for an extra month. Plus it gives me time to really tweak all the little details. I have Halloween set up in my Den which is specifically the Holiday room. Life can go on as normal in the kitchen, Dining room, living room and the rest of the house. When I am ready to feel that Halloween mood I simply throw a switch open the entry curtains and journey to the land I created. I feel like my decor is my space and each piece is just a little friend here to visit for a short while


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

unlike you gris, halloween has already spread inside the whole inside of my house. Just some potions and skulls in the kitchen, some small blowmolds here and there, some beistlies thrown in here and there. It isn't quite done yet but I will be soo.Gris if I had a collection like yours, I would have some up year round


----------



## MissMandy

blowmoldcrazy said:


> unlike you gris, halloween has already spread inside the whole inside of my house. Just some potions and skulls in the kitchen, some small blowmolds here and there, some beistlies thrown in here and there. It isn't quite done yet but I will be soo.Gris if I had a collection like yours, I would have some up year round


Takes lots of pictures!!


----------



## Guest

This is Halloween 2013 at the Spook House of The Mad Mr. Gris:









































































I have some detailing to do but you are seeing the majority of the Halloween Room.


----------



## BloodyBones

Mr. Gris...I love it!!! Totally jealous here!


----------



## Paint It Black

Just beautiful, Gris. All the ledges on the fireplace wall are just perfect for your collection. Tell the truth, that feature was the real reason you moved to this new home, LOL. I love that everything in here is vintage blowmolds, Beistles, and motionettes. It all goes together.


----------



## MissMandy

LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE it Gris! Lord have mercy, I would never leave that room!


----------



## Guest

Thank you BB PIB and Mandy! Set up this year has been really fun. I was a bit disappointed I couldn't fit all I want into this room or it would have really looked cluttered. Many of the Diecuts, Telcos and pails couldn't make the display room but I am working on a scene on my staircase stage so they should find a home there come October.


----------



## kathy2008

I love your decor, the divine Miss M! Especially like the selection of halloween liquors! As I sip my margarita in the 80 degree heat...








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rigormortor

A brief pic of my dining room table...... it stays decorated year round. I will get a better pic, just getting back on the forum.


----------



## MissMandy

Thanks kathy  

Great setup, Rigor! Must have been a dinner.....to DIE for! Mwuahaha


----------



## theworstwitch

Gris, you have old radios(?) on either side of the fireplace, one has a lit up haunted house on it-could you post a photo of it?
Beautiful!


----------



## lereyes

Nice touch. Imagination is endless !


----------



## lereyes

Kids & adults would enjoy every nooks & crannies .


----------



## Halloween Mad House

Love this


----------



## Halloween Mad House

*61 Days Until Halloweeen = Tomorrow set up for Halloween!!!*

61 Days until Halloween = Tomorrow I get to set up for Halloween!!! I can't wait!! I really feel like a little kid waiting to open Christmas gifts  I can't help but wonder if I can get away with a midnight tecnicality....


----------



## MissMandy

Do it, do it! LOL And take pictures


----------



## SpookyOwl

I have a few things inside but not much and have some fall by the front door. We rode our bikes around the neighborhood today and no one has any fall decor out yet. I'm definitely the odd one in the neighborhood lol. I can't wait to add more Halloween in! I wish it was cooler tho. We hit 100 today. Next week low 90s for highs and 60s for lows. I can't wait for the 80s.


----------



## Guest

theworstwitch said:


> Gris, you have old radios(?) on either side of the fireplace, one has a lit up haunted house on it-could you post a photo of it?
> Beautiful!


Would you like a photo of the old Philco radio I restored or the Union Products Haunted House Blow Mold? I would love to post a close up of either for you.


----------



## MissMandy

Goodness gracious, SpookyOwl. Is that as cool as it gets in the fall in your neck of the woods?


----------



## stormygirl84

Mr. Gris said:


> Would you like a photo of the old Philco radio I restored or the Union Products Haunted House Blow Mold? I would love to post a close up of either for you.


Why not both?


----------



## 1magicalwitch

ok so i'm gonna start my decorations this weekend, gotta start taking everything out so i can see what i need to buy


----------



## 1magicalwitch




----------



## 1magicalwitch




----------



## 1magicalwitch




----------



## theworstwitch

Mr. Gris said:


> Would you like a photo of the old Philco radio I restored or the Union Products Haunted House Blow Mold? I would love to post a close up of either for you.


I would love to see the haunted house!


----------



## SpookyOwl

MissMandy said:


> Goodness gracious, SpookyOwl. Is that as cool as it gets in the fall in your neck of the woods?


Lol no. We should be in the 80s by end of Sept and hopefully 70s Oct maybe 60s. It varies. Some years it will be colder and some warmer. This is Oklahoma and you just never know LOL


----------



## MissMandy

That's still a bit warm for me LOL. 


Your decorations look great, Magicalwitch! I particularly love that little tree covered in webs!


----------



## Guest

theworstwitch said:


> Gris, you have old radios(?) on either side of the fireplace, one has a lit up haunted house on it-could you post a photo of it?
> Beautiful!


Here you go!


----------



## Matt1

Decorating today! This is a job!


----------



## im the goddess

I'm deep cleaning so I can decorate. That and it really needs it


----------



## Bethany

I am envious of All of you because I cannot decorate like I'm used to due to living situation. So Please share lots of pics so I can live vicariously through all of you!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

another halloween portrait with a cutout:


----------



## Guest

MissMandy said:


> Well, here it is boils and ghouls. I spent all day decorating! Post pictures of your decorations  Enjoy!


Oh my gosh. Your house is amazing! Looks so cozy too! 

My house is open concept and it lacks the cozy feel :-(


----------



## Guest

So far I have some stuff. Lost a lot in a move so its starting over. Ah.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Everyone's Halloween decor looks great! Yesterday we fully cleaned the house, then today is the day I put up all my Fall decorations. I'm all decorated for fall now, but I'll wait until it's time to add in all my Halloween decor before I post pics! I gotta say, I'm really itching to put them up early, lol...I may have left out my new fuzzy black owls and black cat that I just got this year, though, lol. They can work for fall OR Halloween, right?


----------



## MissMandy

Oh I love that lantern, Child! The cage is pretty awesome too! And thank you for the compliments


----------



## MissMandy

Just purchased this stuff today (cost about $25). I've been wanting to set up the table like this for a long time! I feel like it still needs something though...


----------



## Saki.Girl

just started today working on getting the book shelf i just bought yesterday just right also got my cabniet started indecorated still have lots to put inside the glass 

here is the start of my indoor decorations a ton more to come


----------



## MissMandy

That bookshelf looks fantastic, Saki!


----------



## Bethany

MissMandy said:


> Just purchased this stuff today (cost about $25). I've been wanting to set up the table like this for a long time! I feel like it still needs something though...


You need some silverware, wrapped in napkins with vampire teeth or skeleton as napkin rings/decorations & a center piece. 

Saw that same lantern yesterday at Ross..............or was it somewhere else............ I LOVED the spiderweb one they had.


----------



## MissMandy

Yes, napkins! I looked for some in HomeGoods but they didn't have any Halloween prints.


----------



## Bethany

You looking for cloth or paper? i always use paper.


----------



## Willodean

Everything is lookin so good y'all! Everyone is wayyyyyyyy ahead of me! Ok that's it! I'm gonna do at least one thing today and take pics!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Bethany said:


> You looking for cloth or paper? i always use paper.


Normally I use paper too, but since the table is set up pretty much just for show lol, I'd like cloth


----------



## Willodean

Do any of y'all plan on taking time off work before your parties/halloween to do all last minute things? Last year I took Friday off and then the party was Saturday...this year ill be taking Thursday and Friday off. Or do most of you start early enough you don't need too?


----------



## frogkid11

Willodean said:


> Do any of y'all plan on taking time off work before your parties/halloween to do all last minute things? Last year I took Friday off and then the party was Saturday...this year ill be taking Thursday and Friday off. Or do most of you start early enough you don't need too?


My party is also always on a Saturday and I take off Thursday and Friday to get the last few things finished, last round of fine tuning, and just to decompress from work stuff in order to be relaxed for the fun.


----------



## Bethany

I will never have to take a day off from work again! Ok, Hopefully won't have to actually work for someone else. I will be starting my cake decorating business out of my house when we buy one. Cannot wait!


----------



## MissMandy

Currently a housewife lol so won't have to take any days off. 

Oh my gosh really, Bethany? Best of luck to ya girl!


----------



## Bethany

MissMandy said:


> Currently a housewife lol so won't have to take any days off.
> 
> Oh my gosh really, Bethany? Best of luck to ya girl!


One of the reasons we made the move. I wanted to come work for myself so Hubby looked for jobs. Things happend quicker than we planned on his job hunting as he applied and within 10 days they offered him the job. So as soon as we get a house & get settled, I'm going to start my Cake Decorating Business. 
Finding a house with an inlaw suite would be Perfect!


----------



## frogkid11

Bethany said:


> One of the reasons we made the move. I wanted to come work for myself so Hubby looked for jobs. Things happend quicker than we planned on his job hunting as he applied and within 10 days they offered him the job. So as soon as we get a house & get settled, I'm going to start my Cake Decorating Business.
> Finding a house with an inlaw suite would be Perfect!


Good luck to you Bethany! I love to hear when folks are able to transition their work life to something they really enjoy doing.


----------



## booswife02

Guys everyone's houses are looking great! I'm waiting to get my Reaper gifts done and mailed so I can focus. Haha.. I'm thinking around the 15th of Sept. until then ill live through u guys pictures


----------



## dbruner

I don't take the Thursday and Friday off, I save it to take Halloween and the day after off. I decorate a couple of weeks ahead of time and work most of the day of the party. Wouldn't it be nice to take off the entire month of October?


----------



## Jules17

Willodean said:


> Do any of y'all plan on taking time off work before your parties/halloween to do all last minute things? Last year I took Friday off and then the party was Saturday...this year ill be taking Thursday and Friday off. Or do most of you start early enough you don't need too?


Our party will be Sat so I'll take off Fri to finish decor and start table set-up.


----------



## stormygirl84

Willodean said:


> Do any of y'all plan on taking time off work before your parties/halloween to do all last minute things? Last year I took Friday off and then the party was Saturday...this year ill be taking Thursday and Friday off. Or do most of you start early enough you don't need too?


I really don't have that luxury. I just started a new job at the beginning of August, and will still technically be on my 90 day "probationary" period, so I can't take time off unless it's REALLY necessary. And I've already had to put in for a 4-day weekend at the beginning of November because of my best friend's out-of-state wedding (which I'm a bridesmaid in, so I kind of have to be there!), so all I could manage was the day of the party off.

I have a good chunk of the day before, though, if I get up early enough, because I generally work 1 pm to 10 pm that day of the week.


----------



## Brimstonewitch

My last day of work before Halloween will be Oct 24th at the very latest. However in all fairness, that's not because I would typically take that time off. My due date is the 26th and won't work past that  I could even be off sooner if he arrives a little early which I wouldn't complain about! His timing is perfect since I will be out for all the major Holidays this year! LOVE IT!


----------



## stormygirl84

I'm starting to think the bathroom will be the most elaborately decorated room in the house. 

it's just that the whole sunken bathroom theme is so easy to add to, and I keep getting fun ideas!

For instance, I've decided to replace my cute, cheery wall art with spookier stuff... Like, my fun "Beach Umbrella Rentals" poster got replaced with my print of John William Waterhouse's _Circe Invidiosa_. I thought she was rather sinister looking. 

I have a few before/after pics that I'll post in the morning, when my camera isn't in the bedroom with my sleeping husband and cat. 

I really wish that I could find my prints of either _The Siren_ or _A Mermaid_, as they would be perfect, too. But they seem to have been lost when I moved out of my parents' house a few years ago. 

Oh, and I had another fun idea: I have a tin sign hanging up that advertises Hang Ten brand surf gear - I thought I would go to Michael's and get a sheet of scrapbooking paper that looks like wood (I know I've seen some with a wood grain design), cut it to look like boards, paint "DANGER" and "NO SWIMMING" on them and tape them up over the surf sign... Yeah? Easy, cheap added details which only I'll really pay attention to...


----------



## Paint It Black

MissMandy said:


> Yes, napkins! I looked for some in HomeGoods but they didn't have any Halloween prints.


Our HomeGoods had one set of orange and black plaid cloth napkins by the placemats. Had I known, I'd have grabbed them for you. Every time I go back for something at that store, it is gone!


----------



## Bethany

stormy can't wait to see the pics. Perhaps one of your surf boards with a bite out of it?


----------



## Bethany

Paint It Black said:


> Our HomeGoods had one set of orange and black plaid cloth napkins by the placemats. Had I known, I'd have grabbed them for you. Every time I go back for something at that store, it is gone!


I think a lot of the stores are like that - tjmax, home goods, ross, big lots, marshalls - if you want it, get it when you see it!


----------



## MissMandy

I actually bought an orange and black plaid tablecloth from HomeGoods, but when I brought it home, noticed the orange didn't match the orange plates too well.


----------



## troysavary

It might be heresy to say this here, but I don't decorate for Halloween.


----------



## MissMandy

Blasphemy!


----------



## Madame Leota

troysavary said:


> *It might be heresy to say this here*, but I don't decorate for Halloween.


Um... yep, pretty much.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I got my shelves all cleaned off and had my house all clean and then a virus hit me hard this weekend. I am starting to feel better but am forbidding myself to do too much. And my storage shed has gone from calling my name to taunting me! I want to dig out the Halloween decorations so bad!


----------



## MissMandy

Wasn't the zombie virus, was it  Glad you're starting to feel better!


----------



## Bethany

MissMandy said:


> Blasphemy!


Then why join a Halloween forum? 

Oops double post.


----------



## Bethany

MissMandy said:


> Blasphemy!


Then why join a Halloween forum? 

Beautifulnightmare, take it easy you don't want to relapse.


----------



## troysavary

Because my kids like to dress up.


----------



## ALKONOST

I caved today and dug out just one Halloween bin. I told myself I wasn't going to until I got the house cleaned and undecorated but, I couldn't help it because it's cool and rainy out today. It's been way to warm to even get into the mood so, I've been making myself get ready for decorating instead. It was the bin with all my DVDs and CD's though... so, I wasn't being too bad. I figure my DVD's and CD's will help me keep motivated  I can hardly wait!!!


----------



## Guest

troysavary said:


> Because my kids like to dress up.


Not uncommon really  I know people who love to take the kids Trick or Treating, visit a hayride or pumpkin patch, watch Halloween Specials, burn some pumpkin candles or simply have a few Starbucks Pumpkin Spice Lattes but they themselves dont decorate. Heck you dont have to decorate to be on Halloween Forum or to like Halloween you just got to dig the holiday thats all. Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## stormygirl84

Well, I struck a deal with my husband. If I finish up with the straightening/organizing in the house today (read: my wardrobe), he'll crawl up into the attic and get my decorations down. 

I'm nowhere near done with any decorations, but here are some teasers for the bathroom...









And I turned this:








Into this:








More to come!


----------



## Bethany

Body parts going in the fish net?


----------



## MissMandy

Oh that's look cool, stormy!


----------



## stormygirl84

Bethany said:


> Body parts going in the fish net?


No, but I did paint some little ghost crabs that are going into it! Plus more seaweed.


----------



## Guest

Stormygirl I love it!! Years ago I purchased an action figure of JAWS swallowing the boat and sea captain. It was very detailed and made by Todd McFarlane Toys. I totally could see it in your bathroom display!!! This is fantastic!


----------



## Paint It Black

really great bathroom, stormy! I love your theme.


----------



## stormygirl84

Mr. Gris said:


> Stormygirl I love it!! Years ago I purchased an action figure of JAWS swallowing the boat and sea captain. It was very detailed and made by Todd McFarlane Toys. I totally could see it in your bathroom display!!! This is fantastic!


LOL You can't see it in the picture, but years ago I actually did paint "ORCA" on the stern of my little trawler model... I LOVE Jaws, it's one of my favorite movies!


----------



## Wolfbeard

stormygirl84 said:


> LOL You can't see it in the picture, but years ago I actually did paint "ORCA" on the stern of my little trawler model... I LOVE Jaws, it's one of my favorite movies!


If you are doing a JAWS theme, there are a few ideas in these photos that can be incorporated indoors. I made these props and scenes for our annual outdoor neighborhood night at the movies. Some of these, like the barrel, buoy and shark cage can be used indoors. I even borrowed a cabin cruiser to make into the ORCA (that might be a bit big for an indoor prop! )

One of the yellow barrels and a pvc pipe harpoon.









The red Buoy from the opening skinny dipping scene.









Shark cage. pvc pipe and 1x2 pine.









Orca.









Eric


----------



## katshead42

Wow everyone's decorations look awesome! Keep the pictures coming and I'll be sure to share mine in a couple of weeks when I finish decorating. I'm trying really hard this year to remember to take photos.


----------



## booswife02

Bethany said:


> I think a lot of the stores are like that - tjmax, home goods, ross, big lots, marshalls - if you want it, get it when you see it!


Very true, I am dying to find one of those headless horseman snow globes from homegoods. I saw it on the homegoods thread. A friend of mine said oh I saw that in my store ill go get it for you and of course when she went to get it it was gone 

I think its just because stuff from those type places is just so different from other stores, its more one of a kind, hard to find, not so generic, of course I love generic Halloween to!


----------



## booswife02

Wolfbeard said:


> If you are doing a JAWS theme, there are a few ideas in these photos that can be incorporated indoors. I made these props and scenes for our annual outdoor neighborhood night at the movies. Some of these, like the barrel, buoy and shark cage can be used indoors. I even borrowed a cabin cruiser to make into the ORCA (that might be a bit big for an indoor prop! )
> 
> One of the yellow barrels and a pvc pipe harpoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red Buoy from the opening skinny dipping scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shark cage. pvc pipe and 1x2 pine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric


This is just fantastic, My Mom would just freak out if she saw this. Its her favorite movie.... A+++ Ill show her your pics


----------



## mamadada

just bought the greatest skeleton hand globe lamp at ROSS for $9.99. ive seen it somewhere before. maybe last year's grandin road??? they also had an acrylic skeleton head drink dispenser that i think i should go back and get. is there any drink recipe on here that would be bright or glow in the dark? is that even healthy?


----------



## MissMandy

mamadada said:


> just bought the greatest skeleton hand globe lamp at ROSS for $9.99. ive seen it somewhere before. maybe last year's grandin road??? they also had an actylic skeleton head drink dispenser that i think i should go back and get. is there any drink recipe on here that would be bright or glow in the dark? is that even heathy?


Tonic water glows in the dark


----------



## mamadada

will it still glow if mixed with something?


----------



## MissMandy

Yes, I believe so. Are you on Pinterest? I know I've seen recipes on there.

Here's one I found for ya  
http://wickedwaysproductions.blogspot.com/p/wicked-recipes.html


----------



## Bethany

mamadada said:


> just bought the greatest skeleton hand globe lamp at ROSS for $9.99. ive seen it somewhere before. maybe last year's grandin road??? they also had an actylic skeleton head drink dispenser that i think i should go back and get. is there any drink recipe on here that would be bright or glow in the dark? is that even heathy?


You don't need a glow in the dark drink, the dispensers glow in the dark!! Fabulous!!


----------



## Haunted Nana

I haven't started decorting yet but I will soon. getting the itch really bad. I was talking to the girls at work today about it and they said dang it is way to early we don't decorate until about a week before. I WAS LIKE WHATTTTTTTTTTTTT????? Are you CRAZY?? Only a week to enjoy it.( THEY ARE CRAZY


----------



## mamadada

No one around me understands either. I also don't wAit until the week before Christmas or Easter!!!!


----------



## stormygirl84

stormygirl84 said:


> Well, I struck a deal with my husband. If I finish up with the straightening/organizing in the house today (read: my wardrobe), he'll crawl up into the attic and get my decorations down.


Well, I didn't get nearly as much done yesterday as I wanted to, so we decided to hold off on puling the decorations out and creating even more clutter. He said he'll pull it out tonight and I can work on it Saturday and Sunday morning.


----------



## MissMandy

stormygirl84 said:


> He said he'll pull it out tonight and I can work on it Saturday and Sunday morning.


Teehee


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Here's mine


----------



## Guest

Ohhh look at all the fun skeletons and pumpkins I am loving it beautiful nightmare.


----------



## beautifulnightmare




----------



## beautifulnightmare




----------



## beautifulnightmare




----------



## beautifulnightmare

I still have my desk to clean off and then I'll post pics of my werewolf pup "Wolfric" and my wereteddy "Wolfie"


----------



## MissMandy

Looks awesome, beautiful! I adore that round glass pumpkin on the shelf. My mom use to have one just like it, but it broke a few years ago


----------



## Paint It Black

Lots of nice pumpkins. And the green and orange skeles on the wall really crack me up. All in all, it is looking quite festive at your house, beatifulnightmare.


----------



## stormygirl84

YAAAAAAY! My wonderful husband crawled up into the attic last night and got down all of my Halloween stuff while I was at work!

I haven't had a chance to actually decorate yet, but that's what my day off on Tuesday is for!

I got all nostalgic as I went through a couple of boxes. Last night was not a good night at work, so I really needed this when I got home!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Got these two today at Ross


----------



## Dr. Phibes

beautifulnightmare said:


> Got these two today at Ross


I like that skull.


----------



## MissMandy

Me too, that skull is awesome!


----------



## Bethany

There were some pretty cool skulls at Big Lots here last week. $10 each


----------



## stormygirl84

Nowhere near done decorating, but here's a teaser...

This end table is actually like this all year.. All I added was the ceramic pumpkin and the Halloween books.








Corner hutch in living room...








Kitchen cabinets...








Bathroom mirror...


----------



## beautifulnightmare

nice stormy! i wish i had some of those beistle cut outs


----------



## MissMandy

Yay pictures! Looks great, stormy


----------



## ALKONOST

Love the decor so far, Stormy! I'm wondering why I never thought to display all my different Halloween potholders that way. Thanks for the idea


----------



## cd1167

Pizza and scary cat decorations. You have my heart.


----------



## Madame Leota

Still haven't been as to get the majority of my decor out of the attic, but my coffee bar got a little Halloween touch today!


----------



## MissMandy

Oh I love it, Leota! Those framed pictures are awesome. Coffee and Halloween....two of my favorite things LOL


----------



## stormygirl84

beautifulnightmare said:


> nice stormy! i wish i had some of those beistle cut outs


http://www.partycheap.com/Retro_Vintage_Halloween_Cutouts_p/01016.htm

http://www.partycheap.com/Halloween_Cutouts_4_Pkg_p/01009.htm

And there are TONS more available on the site, but these are the ones I got. (Thank you again, Miss Mandy!)


----------



## MissMandy




----------



## booswife02

Madame Leota I love it that you have a coffee bar. I want one to  it looks great!


----------



## ALKONOST

Love your coffee bar, Madam Leota!! Even the cafe sign has a Halloween vibe to it! Someday I'll have a Keurig


----------



## katshead42

I started decorating the kitchen


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

MissMandy - You mean you don't leave this stuff up all year 'round? I do!!!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

Brimstonewitch said:


> My last day of work before Halloween will be Oct 24th at the very latest. However in all fairness, that's not because I would typically take that time off. My due date is the 26th and won't work past that  I could even be off sooner if he arrives a little early which I wouldn't complain about! His timing is perfect since I will be out for all the major Holidays this year! LOVE IT!


LOL, one of my friends is threatening to have her baby boy at my party (she's due on November 3rd). I said, "bring on the gore!" We can handle it... We'll have an EMT and plenty of cops AT the party!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

loving all the pictures! halloween decorations just make me smile! happy !


----------



## Guest

katshead42 said:


> I started decorating the kitchen


I love your Busts!!! Wait they could be taken wrong


----------



## Guest

Well I finished the entrance to the Spook Show. I still have a Mickey and a Donald Pumpkin I need to pull down as its with the outside display. I went Disney style on the entrance since I have my 18 month old twins staring at it this year and they loooove Jack!!


----------



## stormygirl84

Well, I have an album up. You're welcome to check it out if you like. But please be aware, I'm not finished yet!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/stormygirl84-albums-halloween-2013.html


----------



## Bethany

Loving this thread. Not decorating myself so really enjoying this to keep me in the Spirit!


----------



## The Real Joker

katshead42 said:


> I started decorating the kitchen


Love the decor plus the ghost lights 



Mr. Gris said:


> Well I finished the entrance to the Spook Show. I still have a Mickey and a Donald Pumpkin I need to pull down as its with the outside display. I went Disney style on the entrance since I have my 18 month old twins staring at it this year and they loooove Jack!!


Awesome full-sized Jack!!


----------



## ScaredyKat

I am re-arranging my book shelf. My bottle collection has doubled so it's cluttered. I let my boyfriend take the cell phone with him because I dropped him off. I will try and take pictures later! (Missing my camera cord  )


----------



## MissMandy

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> MissMandy - You mean you don't leave this stuff up all year 'round? I do!!!


Nope. For me, it wouldn't be as special if it were up all the time.


Your kitchen is looking great, kat! I like your busts too  

Loving the way that looks, Gris! You have that magical touch


----------



## witchymom

Had the itch and put just a little bit out to try and satiate for a few weeks LOL


----------



## frogkid11

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> LOL, one of my friends is threatening to have her baby boy at my party (she's due on November 3rd). I said, "bring on the gore!" We can handle it... We'll have an EMT and plenty of cops AT the party!


One of my friends was due on the 3rd of November last year and I BEGGED her to TRY to deliver the baby during my party last year. We had two pairs of Catholic nuns and two Catholic priests -so we were definitely prepared for an immediate christening!! LOL


----------



## kallie

"Bring on the gore!" LOL That's the best thing I've read all day. What a gooey mess birth can be



halloweenscreamqueen said:


> LOL, one of my friends is threatening to have her baby boy at my party (she's due on November 3rd). I said, "bring on the gore!" We can handle it... We'll have an EMT and plenty of cops AT the party!


----------



## Paint It Black

Gris, Jack makes a great usher. Are the other ushers on a break? I thought they were pretty good too. 

I never really got into the NBC stuff, but it sure seems popular!

I do love seeing everyone's motionettes. There are quite a few out there I haven't seen before.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Like I said before, I only have fall decor up so far...but I bought this Halloween vintage print plate today and it's staying out because I love it! Lol, so I guess it's my first indoor decoration that I put up (besides my dollar tree fuzzy owls!).


----------



## MissMandy

Omg I love that plate! I have such a soft spot for vintage Halloween  
Loving your witchies, witchymom


----------



## WitchyKitty

MissMandy said:


> Omg I love that plate! I have such a soft spot for vintage Halloween


I do, too! They had many vintage print plates hiding in the displays at my Hobby Lobby!! I'd love to have them all, lol. They had several other vintage style pieces here and there, as well. I will need many more 40% coupons, lol!


----------



## Bethany

WitchyKitty said:


> I do, too! They had many vintage print plates hiding in the displays at my Hobby Lobby!! I'd love to have them all, lol. They had several other vintage style pieces here and there, as well. I will need many more 40% coupons, lol!


http://m.hobbylobby.com/coupon

http://www.hobbylobby.com/weekly/coupon.cfm

Guess i better print a few out before I head to HL!


if anyone is shopping spirit: 25% off http://www.spirithalloween.com/coupon/TWD/


----------



## MissMandy

No Hobby Lobby over here


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> http://m.hobbylobby.com/coupon
> 
> http://www.hobbylobby.com/weekly/coupon.cfm
> 
> Guess i better print a few out before I head to HL!
> 
> 
> if anyone is shopping spirit: 25% off http://www.spirithalloween.com/coupon/TWD/


Lol, thanks.  I actually have those sites for getting the coupons, as well. I print out HL coupons all the time!! I only took one with me because I can only use one coupon...do they let you use more than one at your store? I suppose I should restate my comment: I guess I need more 40% off coupons AND more money, lol!!


----------



## sandman78

okay here's some indoor stuff


----------



## MissMandy

Oooo I love it, sandman! Those witches on top of the fridge? are super cool! And my mom has the same Telco witch. I beg her for it every year lol


----------



## Bethany

Oh Miss Mandy, I have the Telco witch in 2 sizes.  And just picked up the little Univeral Dracula! I also have Universal Werewolf lg., A Vampire small & Frankenstein Lg. Will Def. have to put them out next year!


----------



## WitchyKitty

MissMandy said:


> No Hobby Lobby over here


There isn't one anywhere near you, even in driving distance that you could get to??


----------



## MissMandy

WitchyKitty said:


> There isn't one anywhere near you, even in driving distance that you could get to??


The hubs says there might be one in Warwick, RI. I'll have to look into that. A bit of a hike for just a plate....he'll kill me LOL. 

Bethany, the little Telcos are cute, but I just adore the bigger ones. I have the vamp, but that's it. I really want the witch, and I would KILL for the ghost with pumpkin head. That's one you don't see too often.


----------



## WitchyKitty

MissMandy said:


> The hubs says there might be one in Warwick, RI. I'll have to look into that. A bit of a hike for just a plate....he'll kill me LOL.
> 
> Bethany, the little Telcos are cute, but I just adore the bigger ones. I have the vamp, but that's it. I really want the witch, and I would KILL for the ghost with pumpkin head. That's one you don't see too often.


Yes, there is one there! I just looked it up, lol. I don't think it's TOO long of a drive from you...and what if you went there for TWO plates? Or THREE?? Hahaha!


----------



## MissMandy

Hahaha then he'd REALLY kill me! Ah well, he owes me anyways


----------



## mamadada

Bethany, thx for the spirit coupon!


----------



## Bethany

missmandy said:


> hahaha then he'd really kill me! Ah well, he owes me anyways


oh yes he does!!


----------



## sandman78

MissMandy said:


> Oooo I love it, sandman! Those witches on top of the fridge? are super cool! And my mom has the same Telco witch. I beg her for it every year lol


Thanks, they are very cool.


----------



## Bunnicula

We have a limited display this year since a lot is getting used for our halloween wedding, but here are a few pictures of what we have out so far! 























Can see more on my flickr pages 
2013
2012


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

frogkid11 said:


> One of my friends was due on the 3rd of November last year and I BEGGED her to TRY to deliver the baby during my party last year. We had two pairs of Catholic nuns and two Catholic priests -so we were definitely prepared for an immediate christening!! LOL


So when did she have the baby?


----------



## frogkid11

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> So when did she have the baby?


oh, wouldn't you know it - she had the most adorable baby over a week after my party in the early part of November. Oh well......lol


----------



## UnOrthodOx

I don't normally post in the INDOOR thread, because the INDOOR is the boss's domain, and there's hasn't usually been a whole lot going on. However, over the last couple years she's come on over to the dark side. This year it's already up. 

We grew all the mini pumpkins, the rest is stuff she's made/collected over the last few years.


----------



## The Crow 1994

Bunnicula said:


> We have a limited display this year since a lot is getting used for our halloween wedding, but here are a few pictures of what we have out so far!


Love the Songbird statue! I have that piece, too.


----------



## MissMandy

Looking great, Bunnicula and UnOrthodOx! 
I'm loving that lamp post, Bunnicula. Did you by chance get it at Christmas Tree Shop?


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Saruman, where did you get that cauldron and the fire pit? Looks great.


----------



## kloey74

My daughter begged to decorate the porch with all of our Fall decorations (which will turn into Halloween once Oct hits). I did sneak in one little thing. LOL


----------



## ScaredyKat

Erm... don't know how to delete a post.


----------



## Haunted Nana

kloey74 said:


> My daughter begged to decorate the porch with all of our Fall decorations (which will turn into Halloween once Oct hits). I did sneak in one little thing. LOL
> View attachment 170764


of course you did!!!!!I am sure everyone at home expects that from you too.LOL love it


----------



## ScaredyKat

Nightstand







Bookshelf


----------



## ScaredyKat

Potion bottles that aren't complete


----------



## MissMandy

Looks great, Kat! The orange lights on the shelves really makes everything stand out!


----------



## ScaredyKat

Thanks MissMandy! Little by little adding more stuff. I have to print off some creepy pictures to go in my frames I have. Just need printer ink.


----------



## Bunnicula

MissMandy said:


> Looking great, Bunnicula and UnOrthodOx!
> I'm loving that lamp post, Bunnicula. Did you by chance get it at Christmas Tree Shop?


Thanks! I picked that up last year at the end of the season from Target. I believe they were originally 60, they ended up dropping to $15 so we bought one, then ran back and bought a second. lol


----------



## MissMandy

C'mon peeps, get decorating!


----------



## Bethany

MissMandy said:


> C'mon peeps, get decorating!


I put my new jack-o-lantern outside last night & he stayed lit all night 








and my Halloween decorations inside expanded


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok got a little more on the inside done my grim reaper holding my skull rabbit


then i started on the celling with my purple lights and black folagge for the start of a forest like setting got more to do but you get the idea


----------



## MissMandy

I love that pumpkin Bethany! I need more like that. Walmart has a cool one this year. It's pumpkins all stacked up. 
Looks great Saki  I'm loving the ceiling! Very creative.


----------



## Bethany

MissMandy said:


> I love that pumpkin Bethany! I need more like that. Walmart has a cool one this year. It's pumpkins all stacked up.
> Looks great Saki  I'm loving the ceiling! Very creative.


Couldn't pass him up for $4.50  Just found him Wednesday at Goodwill


----------



## The Real Joker

Let's go now people, only 6 weeks left, LOLs


----------



## halloweencreature

*Ktichen*

2 pics from my kitchen...so much more work to do


----------



## Halloeve55

halloweencreature..now THAT is a kitchen i would like to have a cup of coffee in!


----------



## Halloeve55

Madame Leota said:


> Still haven't been as to get the majority of my decor out of the attic, but my coffee bar got a little Halloween touch today!


i want a coffee bar! yours is awesome! all i have is a coffee SPOT on the counter! lol


----------



## Lisaloo

Everyone's stuff looks so good! I've been dragging my feet getting my stuff down from the attic. Normally I would have had started much earlier, but my mom passed away unexpectedly one month ago today. I think that I'm going to get everything out today and start decorating. My mom loved fall and Halloween, so perhaps it will be a comfort on this first of many sad anniversaries. I'll try to post pictures later!


----------



## Shadowbat

We've been decorated for a week now. I need to get some pics. lol


----------



## Madame Leota

Halloeve55 said:


> i want a coffee bar! yours is awesome! all i have is a coffee SPOT on the counter! lol


Thanks! I have so little counter space, the bar really helps out. It was one of those "what was the builder thinking" kind of things and so it mostly collected junk until one day I was scrolling through pinterest and saw someone's coffee bar they had made from something or other, and I thought 'hey, yeah! I know what to do now!'. And it works.


----------



## Jules17

Lisaloo said:


> Everyone's stuff looks so good! I've been dragging my feet getting my stuff down from the attic. Normally I would have had started much earlier, but my mom passed away unexpectedly one month ago today. I think that I'm going to get everything out today and start decorating. My mom loved fall and Halloween, so perhaps it will be a comfort on this first of many sad anniversaries. I'll try to post pictures later!


Wow...sorry to hear that!! My condolences to you. I'm sure it will be a comfort to decorate in her honor and I'm sure she'll be with you in spirit!!


----------



## frogkid11

Jules17 said:


> Wow...sorry to hear that!! My condolences to you. I'm sure it will be a comfort to decorate in her honor and I'm sure she'll be with you in spirit!!


I echo that wonderful sentiment above, Lisaloo. Take comfort that she enjoyed it as much as you and would want you to keep up the tradition.


----------



## ScaredyKat

I have added more since I've been reaped. My potion bookshelf is nearly full.  Decorations are spreading to the rest of this house.
The mannequin head ghost my reaper made me, is hanging in my room from a hook in the ceiling for now. On Halloween, he will be hanging from the porch with a black light on him.
I am out of town until Sunday afternoon. But I will post pictures.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Lisaloo said:


> Everyone's stuff looks so good! I've been dragging my feet getting my stuff down from the attic. Normally I would have had started much earlier, but my mom passed away unexpectedly one month ago today. I think that I'm going to get everything out today and start decorating. My mom loved fall and Halloween, so perhaps it will be a comfort on this first of many sad anniversaries. My Mom died in 1980 way to young. I'll try to post pictures later!


So sorry for your loss Lisaloo. I walked in those shoes and it certainly isn't an easy walk. My Mom died in 1980 way to young and not a day goes by I don't still miss her but I have many great memories just as you do as long as you have those memories she is with you and in your heart. <3<3


----------



## MissMandy

Clowns...AHHHH! Your kitchen looks super spooky, halloweencreature!

Lisaloo, I'm so sorry for your loss. The first jack-o-lantern I carve for the season, I'll be lighting in memory of your mom. 

Get on those pictures, Shadowbat! Don't make me harrass you on facebook LOL


----------



## Lisaloo

Thanks, Mandy. That is so sweet of you.


----------



## Lisaloo

This is what I managed to get done today. It's moved from the attic to my dining room. Yeehaw!


----------



## frogkid11

I built my front desk for the haunted hotel that will sit in my foyer. Still need to add dust and cobwebs to the structure itself and the props, but after getting the desk portion built, I had to see how some of my hotel props looked on it. Please post your thoughts and comments. Also thinking of starting a thread to show how the hotel is progressing


----------



## Hilda

That is FABULOUS frogkid!! I need to keep an eye on your progess. I am slowly (this year and next) trying to convert my indoor decor to a Dead & Breakfast... I love your decor.


----------



## Haunted Nana

frogkid11 said:


> I built my front desk for the haunted hotel that will sit in my foyer. Still need to add dust and cobwebs to the structure itself and the props, but after getting the desk portion built, I had to see how some of my hotel props looked on it. Please post your thoughts and comments. Also thinking of starting a thread to show how the hotel is progressing
> 
> View attachment 172753
> View attachment 172754
> View attachment 172755


Please do start a thread on your progress it would be fun to watch it develop.Good start


----------



## MissMandy

Wow, that looks great, frogkid! Once you add the dust and webs it's going to look super creepy


----------



## Jules17

frogkid11 said:


> I built my front desk for the haunted hotel that will sit in my foyer. Still need to add dust and cobwebs to the structure itself and the props, but after getting the desk portion built, I had to see how some of my hotel props looked on it. Please post your thoughts and comments. Also thinking of starting a thread to show how the hotel is progressing
> 
> View attachment 172753
> View attachment 172754
> View attachment 172755


That looks awesome! Yes, definitely start a thread of your progress. It will be fun watching it all come together!


----------



## frogkid11

Hilda said:


> That is FABULOUS frogkid!! I need to keep an eye on your progess. I am slowly (this year and next) trying to convert my indoor decor to a Dead & Breakfast... I love your decor.





Haunted Nana said:


> Please do start a thread on your progress it would be fun to watch it develop.Good start





MissMandy said:


> Wow, that looks great, frogkid! Once you add the dust and webs it's going to look super creepy





Jules17 said:


> That looks awesome! Yes, definitely start a thread of your progress. It will be fun watching it all come together!


Thank you all so much for your compliments!! As requested, I have started a thread in the Party Experience section to document my progress. Here is the link:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...0195-my-haunted-hotel-theme-party-2013-a.html


----------



## ferguc

looks like our room lol


----------



## Kymmm

Haunted Nana said:


> Please do start a thread on your progress it would be fun to watch it develop.Good start


 I agree! This is an awesome theme and I would love to see it take shape!!

Just saw that you already started a thread!! YAY!!!


----------



## MissMandy

It's the first day of autumn! C'mon peeps, get decorating


----------



## svetlana

feeling so so jealous, I can only decorate about a week before our Halloween party on 26, and all decor comes down a week after that ((( Halloween is not celebrated where I live, so Halloween decorations are party props only  , well at least I'm well into preparing for my Night of the Dead party  can have fun preparing all the props!


----------



## kloey74

My daughter just cleaned out our sunroom because I told her that we could start decorating the sunroom and porch soon. My plan is too put as much stuff as I can around the inside of the house and then move it to the outside on Halloween. That way they don't come out of the box for just one day. Hmmmm I wonder if I could get her to clean her room too if I said she could have decorations there too????


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

I just added some pics to my album!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloweenscreamqueen-albums-2013-indoor-decorations.html


----------



## Paint It Black

Did a couple things this weekend. 

Framed the grandsons:










And made the garland for the stairway:


----------



## sookie

This week is the big week, I head the storage unit sort the boxes and bring home the black and purple bins! I think I will go Thursday.


----------



## Haunted Nana

kloey74 said:


> My daughter just cleaned out our sunroom because I told her that we could start decorating the sunroom and porch soon. My plan is too put as much stuff as I can around the inside of the house and then move it to the outside on Halloween. That way they don't come out of the box for just one day. Hmmmm I wonder if I could get her to clean her room too if I said she could have decorations there too????


I am sure That would be a SURE BET KLOEY!!LOL GOOD LUCK ON THAT GETTING HER ROOM CLEANED.LOL Time her.LOL


----------



## Bethany

I put up some spider web & spider clings that I got from Walgreens.


----------



## sookie

I just went back 4 pages, saw the pics of sakis ceiling covers with roses and I am going to start pulling things out tonight, as in right now lol. See you all later on! lol


----------



## TheMayor

just did mine today!


----------



## MissMandy

Looks great, Mayor! I just bought that big pumpkin pail today LOL


----------



## ALKONOST

TheMayor- you've got some really cool decor! I really like the large, spooky pumpkin sitting on a top shelf.


----------



## Jules17

Finished my invites earlier today then put black leaf garland up the banister. I also plan on adding some ripped creepy cloth/cheese cloth to hide the spindles a bit more.


----------



## ALKONOST

Looks great Jules17! I love that look of the black leaf garland. I bought some but, I'm thinking not nearly enough. I guess I'll have to make another trip... oh darn


----------



## 22606

This is certainly one of the most daunting threads to go through... Loving the setups. Nice jobs on them all.


----------



## Jules17

TheMayor said:


> just did mine today!
> View attachment 172922
> View attachment 172925
> View attachment 172926
> View attachment 172927


Looks great!! Love all your mid-century stuff as well as that's our style too.


----------



## TheMayor

Thanks all, the pumpkin I made myself but it was hard and time consuming... I have more threw the house as well I just took pics of the consolidated decor!


----------



## ccj

I usually don't decorate for Halloween until the first weekend of October but this morning when my husband asked me what I wanted to do for my birthday today, I said "decorate for halloween?" AND I GOT TO....well a little bit in a few rooms but I GOT TO!! 
I started out sorting totes and went from an organized stack of totes to a big mess and then had to pick a few from this:














still needs cobwebs but wont due that til October


----------



## MissMandy

Looking good, ccj! Happy Haunting Birthday


----------



## ccj

Thanks Miss Mandy!


MissMandy said:


> Looking good, ccj! Happy Haunting Birthday


----------



## Haunted Nana

Looks Graet ccj. I think you have hungry guests in your kitchen.LOL Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## witchy poo

I am not going all out this year do to living in a much smaller rental while we build. I have to do some decorating or my husband would think I was sick, LOL. Here is what I have done so far.

















































Thats all for now. Most of my Halloween decorations are still at our house in IL. in storage  I still have my secret reaper stuff to display and a couple more things I am making.


----------



## Bethany

LOVE the skull & crossbones plates & bowls.


----------



## witchy poo

Bethany said:


> LOVE the skull & crossbones plates & bowls.


Those plates and bowls were from my secret reaper


----------



## sookie

I love the arms coming out of the washer lol


----------



## MissMandy

That looks really nice, witchy poo! I love the hutch and your boney collection


----------



## ScaredyKat

On my bedroom door. Lol.







Wanted to show off how nice my spellbook looks on the stand.  Thanks reaper!







And look how full the potion shelves are getting!







Added the purple lights from my reaper to the cauldron they gave me and put a little bit of spider webbing on top.


----------



## Nosleep4thewicked

awesome set ups guys looking at these gives me motivation...


----------



## ccj

I love the hands coming out of the washer...


----------



## ALKONOST

TheMayor said:


> Thanks all, the pumpkin I made myself but it was hard and time consuming... I have more threw the house as well I just took pics of the consolidated decor!


Very cool!! Care to share how you made them.. and close up pics pretty please?


----------



## creepygrammy

AMAZING!!! Love all the décor!!! Now I need to get started with my decorations. I got all my skeletons out 2 weeks ago and DH told me it was too early. LOL. So now that October is in sight, the Halloween stuff is coming out to stay for a while.


----------



## HauntedDiva

witchy poo said:


> I am not going all out this year do to living in a much smaller rental while we build. I have to do some decorating or my husband would think I was sick, LOL. Here is what I have done so far.
> View attachment 172988
> 
> View attachment 172989
> 
> View attachment 172990
> 
> View attachment 172991
> 
> View attachment 172992
> 
> View attachment 172993
> 
> View attachment 172994
> 
> Thats all for now. Most of my Halloween decorations are still at our house in IL. in storage  I still have my secret reaper stuff to display and a couple more things I am making.


This is awesome! Where did you get your terrarium decorations?


----------



## Helena Handbasket

*This is from last year:*


----------



## Jules17

ALKONOST said:


> Looks great Jules17! I love that look of the black leaf garland. I bought some but, I'm thinking not nearly enough. I guess I'll have to make another trip... oh darn


Thanks Alkonost! I ended up using 5 of them.


----------



## Jezebel82

I love this thread! I barely ever post because I'm usually going crazy planning my party (I'm a self-admitted forum stalker) but right now I'm in India for a week on business and am missing all the Halloween fun back home. Going through this thread reminds me that as soon as I get home I can start pulling all the decorations out  Everyone's stuff looks great!


----------



## MissMandy

That is such a cute pic, Helena!


----------



## witchy poo

HauntedDiva said:


> This is awesome! Where did you get your terrarium decorations?


My aunt is big into fairy gardens so I went to a shop in Indianapolis with her and they had the halloween fairy garden pieces.


----------



## witchy poo

MissMandy said:


> That looks really nice, witchy poo! I love the hutch and your boney collection


Thanks, those are just the ones I got this year. I have two big totes full at our house in IL.


----------



## stormygirl84

witchy poo, my husband and I both got the best laugh ever at your washing machine! I LOVE it!

I've done a bit more in my house... Like I said, I'm still working on it!


I realized that I didn't even _need_ to make a spellbook... I've got plenty of occult and cryptozoology books right on my bookshelf anyway!








LOVE my pretty pictures in the hallway.








Mostly I just added the leaf garland in the kitchen. We had it leftover from our wedding 3 years ago, and I thought it added a lot of warmth to the room. I do like how the spooky menu board covers up the breaker box, though.








Since we're doing a "time travel" theme for the party (It's not really "our" party, it's our buddy's 30th birthday party - we're just hosting because we have lots of space... And he knows I go all-out decorating.  ), I figured putting all of my "olde time photos" on display would be cool.








In case anybody was wondering, Creepy Cloth/Freaky Fabric is GREAT for draping over lamps.








And I decided to use our deep red table cloths (also leftover from our wedding) to cover up the DVD racks, which I find to be a little tacky, plus they take away from the decor. Good idea?


----------



## Lisaloo

I am so with you on the DVD racks, stormygirl84. I think it all looks fabulous! Love everything on your table and you're so right about creepy cloth on lamps! I'm also really loving all of your old time photos in frames! Classy.


----------



## MissMandy

Looks great, stormy! I love the pictures on the wall!


----------



## stormygirl84

Lisaloo said:


> I am so with you on the DVD racks, stormygirl84. I think it all looks fabulous! Love everything on your table and you're so right about creepy cloth on lamps! I'm also really loving all of your old time photos in frames! Classy.


Thank you! I'm glad I'm not the only one thinking the DVD racks looked kind of icky. I mean, without them I have nowhere to store our (no joke) 800+ movies, but it does get to the point where it looks less like a living room and more like a video store. 

I left ONE rack uncovered, and moved all of my Halloween favorites onto it to display. The rest are hidden away... Possibly for good, I kind of like the table cloths!


----------



## Jules17

Added some black cheesecloth to two of the railings and still have the steps railing left to work on.


----------



## Shadowbat

Finally got around to taking some pictures last night. Small shelf in the hallway:











Living Room :


----------



## Shadowbat

Dining Room:







































We also have a few things in the kitchen and bathroom but didn't take pictures of those.


----------



## ludovicotek

Very nice Miss Mandy. Looks so warm and inviting! I love the vintage glow statues. Shame they don't make too much of that stuff anymore. 

And I really like your shelf ScaredyKat. Great use of the lights.


----------



## frogkid11

I'm turning my open bookshelf into a "gift and souvenir" shop of my haunted hotel. The first shelf has the toiletries, the second has gifts (jewelry, cigars, pens, etc.), and the third are Halloween costumes and masks in case the hotel guests forgot to bring something for the Halloween bash at the Tip Top Club. And I've added a few of my own vintage items as if the hotel staff was decorating this area for Halloween in the 40's. Not quite finished yet, need to put labels on the toiletry bottles and wrap the little soaps with vintage paper, tent signage with prices, and then scatter dust and spiderwebs everywhere so it looks old and decayed.


----------



## ludovicotek

Wow. Very impressed with everyone's decorations!!! Now I'm motivated to pull out my stuff and start decorating my house! I usually wait until the 1st of October, but screw that. It's time.


----------



## screamqueen2012

WHAT A GREAT CAT!!! lol......big boy....good thing that skellies not taking up much of "his" chair...haha....i love my kitties....they just don't judge and make the neatest friends...so cute



Helena Handbasket said:


> *This is from last year:*
> 
> View attachment 173213


----------



## MissMandy

Ohhh that cheesecloth really makes it pop, Jules!

Everything looks awesome, Shadowbat! I love that light up canvas, and your living room looks so cozy 

Thanks for the compliments, ludovicotek 

Those shelves look great, frogkid! I especally love those owls.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Awesome decor so far everyone! You guys are making me wanna decorate sooooo badly, but I have to wait until the weekend!


----------



## Melanormal

Love the "terrorarium"!


----------



## Helena Handbasket

screamqueen2012 said:


> WHAT A GREAT CAT!!! lol......big boy....good thing that skellies not taking up much of "his" chair...haha....i love my kitties....they just don't judge and make the neatest friends...so cute


I waited til Halloween to put the skeleton outside. The cat was so bummed. He sulked all night. lol Yeah, he is a big boy, but he's also a big baby. Definitely a mama's boy.


----------



## Guest

Shadowbat I want to come to your house for cider and a movie night!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I love that pic of the kitty sleeping on the skelly!!


----------



## MissMandy

Just a few more additions.

New pumpkin lights from Target. I adore these. Mom use to have the same kind when I was a kid. 









More pumpkin lights and a new witchy addition to the blow mold family  Thanks H! 









And the huge pumpkin pail from Target! I love this. Can't believe how cheap it was!


----------



## Shadowbat

Mr. Gris said:


> Shadowbat I want to come to your house for cider and a movie night!!!




Any time!


----------



## Willodean

Missmandy I just love your house! Like even decorations aside, it seems so cozy and inviting.


----------



## MissMandy

Aww thanks, Willodean  That's the feeling I shoot for


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Our mantle this year.


----------



## MissMandy

That looks great, Lil G!


----------



## witchymom

well, my table is clean (for the moment, anyways LOLOL - everything I ever use is kept on this table normally, as well as mail, kids school stuff, blah blah blah) It won't stay clean long LOLOL; and the shelf above it....


----------



## MissMandy

Looks cute, Witchy


----------



## living dead girl

Been working a little on decorating


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

Man, looking at all of these pictures is amazing  I love seeing how everyone is decorting inside! I will need to take pictures of my decorations and post them tomorrow!


----------



## Bone Dancer

*I say I'm decorating. When the family stops by they say I am just to lazy to put my Halloween stuff away.*


----------



## mariposa0283

got majority of my indoor stuff put up yesterday. some of it is going to get moved around when i find spots/get rid of my brothers computer, but this is what i've done so far, not as fancy or as elaborate as some peoples indoor displays and its a mish mash of everything (themes? who cares about a theme!?) but its what i have to work with, with so little creativity or space to display things.


----------



## MissMandy

Great stuff y'all  I have that same witch blow mold, mariposa. A forum member surprised me with it


----------



## Kymmm

I agree! you all are making me want to dig my decorations out! I think I will get started this weekend. Love seeing everyone's different decorating styles. When I get done, it looks like Halloween barfed all over my house!!


----------



## mariposa0283

MissMandy said:


> Great stuff y'all  I have that same witch blow mold, mariposa. A forum member surprised me with it


i just picked mine up a couple weeks ago on clearance at menards. i wanted a pumpkin but they wanted 30 for those so i saved 10 bucks and got the one on sale lol. was a toss up between her and the ghost holding the pumpkin. wanted both but the budget was tight. will get the other if they have any left next time i go.


----------



## TheEighthPlague

MissMandy said:


>


Mmmm. Five dollar pizza! Everything looks great!


----------



## MissMandy

TheEighthPlague said:


> Mmmm. Five dollar pizza! Everything looks great!


Not the greatest pizza, but when it's the end of the week and you're broke and don't feel like cooking....that pizza is the bomb LOL.


----------



## sookie

A pack of my Beistle decorations are missing  arg where are they! 

I may have left them in the gravestone boxes at the storage locker... guess where I am headed again today at least it's close by


----------



## ludovicotek

All the amazing pictures I've been seeing on here has motivated me to start decorating my house, too! I started with my Lemax collection after picking up some new stuff from Michael's. I still have a few little things to pull out of storage bins (and I need to go buy some more batteries), but so far it's off to a pretty great start.


----------



## MissMandy

I love it, lud


----------



## living dead girl

Another little spot in the house


----------



## kloey74

Here's my inside now that it's finally done.

This is my dining room wall with 2 of the pictures that I painted. The other 2 were gifts from past secret reapers. I actually keep the mini witch one up all year long because I adore it.







I love this wreath and had fun making it.








My daughter was in charge of setting up this room.








I finished this today. It's going outside on Halloween.








Just about everything will be going out on the big night, but until then--I have a pretty spooky porch. LOL


----------



## Haunted Nana

kloey74 said:


> Here's my inside now that it's finally done.
> 
> This is my dining room wall with 2 of the pictures that I painted. The other 2 were gifts from past secret reapers. I actually keep the mini witch one up all year long because I adore it.
> View attachment 174576
> 
> I love this wreath and had fun making it.
> View attachment 174577
> 
> 
> My daughter was in charge of setting up this room.
> View attachment 174579
> 
> 
> I finished this today. It's going outside on Halloween.
> View attachment 174580
> 
> 
> Just about everything will be going out on the big night, but until then--I have a pretty spooky porch. LOL
> View attachment 174582


Wow looks Great Kloey and your latest project is GREAT


----------



## ludovicotek

sandman78 said:


> okay here's some indoor stuff
> View attachment 170009


sandman, that setup is amazing!


----------



## crazy4oct31

Love it! The little details you have all over are wonderful!


----------



## greaseballs80

Started decorating today, pic above my mantel, work in progress


----------



## Paint It Black

I like the "wallpaper," greaseballs.

This weekend I started decorating for our "Haunted Dinner Party." It is hard to get good photos, but here's a couple.










I like to mix spooky lenticulars in with the family portraits.


----------



## guttercat33

my ventriliquest and donna the dead


----------



## im the goddess

I love everyone's decorations. Maybe if I weren't so lazy, I'd have something to show.


----------



## kallie

Geeze, y'all are doing such an amazing job. Usually I'd have decorated by this time, but due to some different living arrangements I'm having a really hard time finding space and time to decorate my place

I'm getting it done slowly, but if I did it all now, it would just get knocked over and broken and then I would start throwin bows. I might have a little something to share later


----------



## guttercat33

some other pics of my place


----------



## guttercat33




----------



## ALKONOST

Guttercat- is that a witch scene setter in your first pic? Where did you find it? I really like it! I found a haunted pumpkin scene setter from the dollar store and although it's pretty cool.. it's huge! I'm not quite sure where I'm going to put it since it's entirely too big to put it where I originally wanted it.. lol


----------



## ALKONOST

Bravo everyone on your indoor decor! I keep coming back here to get ideas and to stay in the decorating mood. So many really cool ideas!


----------



## MissMandy

That's an awesome potion cabinet, living dead girl! And I absolutely love the vintage costume!

Great decor, kloey! I love those pictures. Did you paint the 2 purple ones? 

Really digging those bottles on your mantel, greaseballs!

Nice job, PIB! I like the skelly at the organ lol. And that's a really cool light fixture! Very Halloweeny in itself  

Oooo looking creepy, guttercat! Love all the witches!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*​Hallow all ye superb decorators! EVERYONE's Halloween decor is truly getting me in the spirit! I love it all! *


----------



## Bethany

Love seeing everyones decorations. Since I can only do very little decorating, I am happy seeing what all of you are doing.


----------



## kallie

Here's my fortune telling table. I was driving down the street a couple years ago and I saw this table out of the corner of my eye. I slammed on my brakes (as I am a notorious junker ) and squalled my tires backing up. I just knew it was a gem, although I didn't know for sure. I've never refinished this table and this is the third year I've used it in my haunt. Well, a couple months ago I decided to do some searching and found out that this table is a parlor table from the 1800's!! At one point in time it had a marble top. The wood is in disrepair, but after finding out it was so old I certainly want to restore this table. I'll probably never be able to afford a new piece of marble, perfectly cut to this table, but I'm sure I could sand and stain it properly. Anyway:



Side view of the beautifully carved bottom.


----------



## Bethany

kallie said:


> Here's my fortune telling table. I was driving down the street a couple years ago and I saw this table out of the corner of my eye. I slammed on my brakes (as I am a notorious junker ) and squalled my tires backing up. I just knew it was a gem, although I didn't know for sure. I've never refinished this table and this is the third year I've used it in my haunt. Well, a couple months ago I decided to do some searching and found out that this table is a parlor table from the 1800's!! At one point in time it had a marble top. The wood is in disrepair, but after finding out it was so old I certainly want to restore this table. I'll probably never be able to afford a new piece of marble, perfectly cut to this table, but I'm sure I could sand and stain it properly. Anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> Side view of the beautifully carved bottom.



I want a Ouija Board!  Looks good!!


----------



## guttercat33

its a wall decor from grandin road that came in 4 huge pieces that stuck to the wall but I framed it it glows in the dark.it was discontinued and I got it for 25$ it was normally 150$


----------



## Dogmom

http://s907.photobucket.com/

I'm usually just a lurker, but I'm going to give this a try. Spent 12+ hours decorating yesterday and the Halloween village has been a work in progress for most of this year. I actually have 3 different Halloween villages set up - the city/cemetery, the barn and farm house, and the trick or treat street (which I forgot to take pictures of). Hope this link works...


----------



## Dogmom

Apparently my link didn't work when I tried it in another thread. I think I've figured out how to post pictures.


----------



## Gumpster09

Got this from Halloween City, it really transforms a room.


----------



## kloey74

MissMandy said:


> That's an awesome potion cabinet, living dead girl! And I absolutely love the vintage costume!
> 
> Great decor, kloey! I love those pictures. Did you paint the 2 purple ones?
> 
> Really digging those bottles on your mantel, greaseballs!
> 
> Nice job, PIB! I like the skelly at the organ lol. And that's a really cool light fixture! Very Halloweeny in itself
> 
> Oooo looking creepy, guttercat! Love all the witches!


Miss Mandy--- I did paint those purple pictures. I saw a similar moon painting online and tried to mimic it. Then that inspired me to do the tree which I adore.


----------



## Bethany

Gumpster09 said:


> Got this from Halloween City, it really transforms a room.
> 
> View attachment 174886


Oh I like that! I have the cemtary fence one. Unfortunately, my bengal likes to eat plastic.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

kallie said:


> Here's my fortune telling table. I was driving down the street a couple years ago and I saw this table out of the corner of my eye. I slammed on my brakes (as I am a notorious junker ) and squalled my tires backing up. I just knew it was a gem, although I didn't know for sure. I've never refinished this table and this is the third year I've used it in my haunt. Well, a couple months ago I decided to do some searching and found out that this table is a parlor table from the 1800's!! At one point in time it had a marble top. The wood is in disrepair, but after finding out it was so old I certainly want to restore this table. I'll probably never be able to afford a new piece of marble, perfectly cut to this table, but I'm sure I could sand and stain it properly. Anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> Side view of the beautifully carved bottom.


Is that the Lady In Black I see in the background? Would love to see what you've done with her. I have her on the way , I'm so excited. Love the table its great for a seance/fortune telling table.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

kloey74 said:


> Just about everything will be going out on the big night, but until then--I have a pretty spooky porch. LOL
> View attachment 174582



Dig the Jacks Kloey74 !! Do you use fake pumpkins? or mache?


----------



## kallie

Yes, that's LIB. I named her Tallulah I put a witch hat on her, and a broom and skull in her hand. I posted a picture of her in the Grandin Road thread. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

living dead girl I love your collection of Living Dead Dolls ! I wanted to collect them once upon a time but every time I looked at them I wouldn't throw down the money, now I wish I had.

Paint it Black, that chandelier is awesome, its perfect for Halloween year round and perfect for crows without doing a thing. I need one of those.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Gumpster09 said:


> Got this from Halloween City, it really transforms a room.
> 
> View attachment 174886


It really does change the room doesn't it. I used this same one last year and really liked it. My room is small and it made it very dark and brooding for a month but I guess thats the mood we want for Halloween.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

LOVE it Kallie. Great job with the fortune telling table! 



kallie said:


> Here's my fortune telling table. I was driving down the street a couple years ago and I saw this table out of the corner of my eye. I slammed on my brakes (as I am a notorious junker ) and squalled my tires backing up. I just knew it was a gem, although I didn't know for sure. I've never refinished this table and this is the third year I've used it in my haunt. Well, a couple months ago I decided to do some searching and found out that this table is a parlor table from the 1800's!! At one point in time it had a marble top. The wood is in disrepair, but after finding out it was so old I certainly want to restore this table. I'll probably never be able to afford a new piece of marble, perfectly cut to this table, but I'm sure I could sand and stain it properly. Anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> Side view of the beautifully carved bottom.


----------



## MissMandy

That table looks wicked, kallie! 

Your home looks wonderful, Dogmom! I absolutely love that black cat statue on the table next to the witch! And it's nice to have ya not lurking anymore 

That looks cool, Gumpster! It certainly does transform a room!

Well you did a fantastic job on those, kloey


----------



## StacyN

I finished my kitchen...finally. My theme for it this year was vintage Halloween Kitsch-en.


----------



## MissMandy

love, Love, LOVE it Stacy!


----------



## StacyN

Here are the rest...


----------



## Paint It Black

Stacy - great theme. You nailed it!


----------



## Spooky McWho

WOW Stacy your kitchen is amazing!!


----------



## Willodean

Stacy love it! Where did you get all your pieces?


----------



## StacyN

Willodean said:


> Stacy love it! Where did you get all your pieces?


Thank-you! Some are vintage from when I was a kid, some are thrift/antique finds, and some are reproductions from HomeGoods and other stores.


----------



## Cloe

Your kitchen looks great StacyN. Amazing detail..right down to the vintage candy.


----------



## witchymom

Vickie found her way out of the closet last night. She'll be outside on Halloween, maybe the day before, depending on weather (She was too much money to let me have her sit outside for a month LOL!)









and a HUGE plus, me deciding to set her up meant that the 'pile o' toys' that normally inhabit that corner is CLEANED UP!!!!!!!!!!! I moved the shelf to the hall, and my son and I went through them all, sorted and threw away TON of them (probably half, at least!)


----------



## frogkid11

Totally loving the Halloween Kitsch-en, Stacy! Those decorations bring back so many memories of the decorations used at my Elementary school for our Halloween party and different neighbors from my youth that really enjoyed the holiday. AWESOME!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

StacyN, the little pumpkin and the cat in the car and those CUPCAKES !!! How cute are they? I love those where did you get them? Everything looks so cute, made me remember why I love the vintage looking stuff, all very cute.


----------



## MissMandy

Very spooky, witchymom


----------



## StacyN

disembodiedvoice said:


> StacyN, the little pumpkin and the cat in the car and those CUPCAKES !!! How cute are they? I love those where did you get them? Everything looks so cute, made me remember why I love the vintage looking stuff, all very cute.


Than-you very much! The Pumpkin & Cat in the Car is a Bethany Lowe piece that I lucked out on finding at HomeGoods several years ago. I LOVE that one so much! While all the other sweets are real, the spiderweb cupcakes are candles that World Market had a few years back. And the little cupcakes with the cat & pumpkin tops are also Bethany Lowe pieces that I bought online.


----------



## ALKONOST

StacyN... your decor is amazing! I couldn't decide which I liked best... maybe the blocks on your stove or the cupcakes, or the vintage beistle, or the pumpkin and cat in the car. See? I can't decide. Geat job!


----------



## ALKONOST

I decided instead of waiting to put up all the decor, I'd take pics as I go along. I've been having a hard time staying motivated. So, maybe that'll help  I have a little antique table I rescued from my husband's basement when I first met him. I decorate it for every season and it's usually where I start. I hope more pics are to follow throughout the day...lol


----------



## Willodean

Alkonosy....do you notice your cat winking at you in the last picture? Love it!


----------



## StacyN

I am doing the same things as Alkonost...taking pics as I go. 

The Haunted Mansion inspired powder room is done. I apologize in advance for the poor quality of the pictures. The lighting in there is just awful!
Unfortunately, due to space/$$$ limitations, I couldn't realize my full "vision" for the room...but since I am way behind on my decorating...it will have to do for this year.


----------



## MissMandy

Omg ALKO, I have the same pumpkin patch sign, except instead of a cat it's a ghost. Did you get yours at Target? That's where I got mine.....like 11 years ago LOL. 

And what on earth are you talking about, Stacy?! Your bathroom looks freakin awesome!


----------



## StacyN

MissMandy said:


> And what on earth are you talking about, Stacy?! Your bathroom looks freakin awesome!


Thank-you Miss Mandy...you are very sweet! You know how it is...you see it in your head a certain way, but for various reasons you can't make the reality fit the vision in your head. hahaha


----------



## ALKONOST

I may wait to post anymore of mine..I don't wanna be posting right after StacyN! haha.. no really!! Ok.. here's another "simple" one of my stove area. Please excuse the stove!


----------



## StacyN

Alkonost---I am done for a while! haha I have so much more to do! Besides...your decor is darling! And I LOVE your stove!


----------



## ALKONOST

MissMandy said:


> Omg ALKO, I have the same pumpkin patch sign, except instead of a cat it's a ghost. Did you get yours at Target? That's where I got mine.....like 11 years ago LOL.
> 
> And what on earth are you talking about, Stacy?! Your bathroom looks freakin awesome!


Honestly? I can't remember where I got it but, Target is a possibility lol. I've had mine for quite a while too. BTW.. I did find one of your pumpkin spatulas on ebay. A very sweet person from here actually saw one and sent me the link. Took me maybe 5 minutes to have it purchased. I also bought a spatula (scraper) that's black with a ghost on it from the same person.. lol


----------



## ALKONOST

StacyN said:


> Alkonost---I am done for a while! haha I have so much more to do! Besides...your decor is darling! And I LOVE your stove!


LOL.. thanks! Actually, my stove doesn't look quite like the relic in the picture that it truely is. I'm due for a new stove!


----------



## Whispers

StacyN said:


> I am doing the same things as Alkonost...taking pics as I go.
> 
> The Haunted Mansion inspired powder room is done. I apologize in advance for the poor quality of the pictures. The lighting in there is just awful!
> Unfortunately, due to space/$$$ limitations, I couldn't realize my full "vision" for the room...but since I am way behind on my decorating...it will have to do for this year.
> 
> View attachment 175138
> 
> 
> View attachment 175139
> 
> 
> View attachment 175140


StacyN,
This looks GREAT! Can you tell me how you did the bust and where you got the candles? Thanks


----------



## MissMandy

StacyN said:


> Thank-you Miss Mandy...you are very sweet! You know how it is...you see it in your head a certain way, but for various reasons you can't make the reality fit the vision in your head. hahaha


Ohh I know all too well what you're talking about lol. It's Halloween OCD.....I have it too 



ALKONOST said:


> I may wait to post anymore of mine..I don't wanna be posting right after StacyN! haha.. no really!! Ok.. here's another "simple" one of my stove area. Please excuse the stove!
> View attachment 175147


That looks so cozy, ALKO! You even have an orange kettle, I love it. And once again...I have that same pumpkin spatula! LOL


----------



## ALKONOST

Willodean said:


> Alkonosy....do you notice your cat winking at you in the last picture? Love it!


HA! That's Boonan and she's been following me throughout the house today. She's being naughty too. I have alot of my decor on the back patio and everytime I go out there..she follows me out and plays "catch me if you can" in the back yard. Thankfully after a few feet she'll just plop onto her side and let me pick her up. She knows she's not allowed to stay outside without me right there. Naughty kitty!


----------



## MissMandy

ALKONOST said:


> Honestly? I can't remember where I got it but, Target is a possibility lol. I've had mine for quite a while too. BTW.. I did find one of your pumpkin spatulas on ebay. A very sweet person from here actually saw one and sent me the link. Took me maybe 5 minutes to have it purchased. I also bought a spatula (scraper) that's black with a ghost on it from the same person.. lol


I got ahead of myself. Hahaha glad you found the spatula


----------



## StacyN

Whispers said:


> StacyN,
> This looks GREAT! Can you tell me how you did the bust and where you got the candles? Thanks


 Thanks!! I can't take credit for the bust...I got it at Michael's several years ago. All I did was add the cobwebs and dust.
The candles are from Spirit stores. They are the LED faux ivory tapers and they come in packs of 3. I suggest going through Spirit.com to get them because they are sold out in many stores already and Spirit is the only place I've seen them. I just had to order another pack online because I was 2 short this year. ( I bought several new candle holders.haha)

Here is a link to them: http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/ac-3pk-ivory-replcmnt-candles/?w=candles&UTM_campaign=Search:SC:candles


----------



## Melanormal

Really enjoying seeing all of your pictures. Here is what I have so far.


----------



## Bethany

Loving this!! Thanks everyone for sharing your Decorating with me.


----------



## MissMandy

Looking good, Melanormal! That's a perfect fireplace for witchyness


----------



## greaseballs80

Finally put a letter in my typewriter St. Castro's Asylum


----------



## Grego-Fett

Started decorating on Sunday not quite done yet but we're getting there.


----------



## Bethany

What a cutie you caught in your web.


----------



## Stochey

greaseballs80 said:


> Finally put a letter in my typewriter St. Castro's Asylum



Looks great! I need one of these typewriters SOOOOOO bad for my Misery scene!! Any suggestions on where to look!


----------



## MissMandy

That typewriter looks awesome! And I'm loving that table, Grego!


----------



## OHS

My little decoration...just some pumpkin lights and lights and shadows with cardboard shapes...BTW...Awesome decorations you guys have!! Congrats


----------



## Jules17

Everything looks great everyone!! We're on vacation so I'll have to wait a little longer to finish decorating.


----------



## ALKONOST

ok.. I'm going to have to find me some of those pumpkin light strands. Did you make that ghost header yourself, OHS?


----------



## OHS

ALKONOST said:


> ok.. I'm going to have to find me some of those pumpkin light strands. Did you make that ghost header yourself, OHS?


Yeah Alkonost, It's made of black posterboard..just draw, cut and place a back light! And voilá ...When I placed it, I realised it looked like the Nightmare before Xmas' Oogie Boogie so, I made another one with the oogie boogie to place it in my house front door with a lot of bats shapes too...simple decoration with the haunt yard


----------



## guttercat33

I love the vintage halloween stuff and also the haunted mansion stuff


----------



## NOWHINING




----------



## NOWHINING




----------



## NOWHINING

It needs a soild color table cloth and some spiders..



MissMandy said:


> Just purchased this stuff today (cost about $25). I've been wanting to set up the table like this for a long time! I feel like it still needs something though...


----------



## MissMandy

Everything looks great, NOWHINING! I really like that purple picture and the big skull planter on top of the fridge!

Yeah, I agree it needs a tablecloth. I'm holding out for finding an orange and black plaid one.


----------



## Willodean

I found a orange, black and white striped tablecloth last year at walmart. You can check there to see if they have what you're looking for MissMandy.


----------



## MissMandy

I'm at walmart every week and have yet to see anything. Every year stores seem to have less and less


----------



## Willodean

Oh I know! Last year they were selling these cool thicker plastic cups, with a straw. All different kinds, I bought 2 and they're perfect for my mixed drinks.....but they have none this year. Shopko has a couple but not the variety Wal Mart had last year. You're right, it seems as if their Halloween inventory is dwindling down.


----------



## Willodean

Looking at the indoor decorations is my favorite. I don't have even half of my things up because I have to wait till our party.....but even if I did have it up, I would be afraid to post pics. All of yall are amazing at decorating and it looks so "put together" and organized. Not only is my house not in the best shape (100+ yr. farm house and in bare walls or mostly bare due to ripping wall paper off) it's as if Halloween threw up my decorations. There is no rhyme or reason, just a bunch of stuff I like.


----------



## MissMandy

My dream is to buy an older house and just slowly fix it up. Older homes are filled with so much character. In the condition your house is in now, just go with a haunted house theme


----------



## Willodean

I actually think there may be something lurking around that old home. The people that built it are my BF's family who were brought over here as Japanese immigrants years and years ago....we have found some really cool/interesting pieces in the house. All the front part of the house, the older part of the house, all doors open with a skeleton key. When I decorate, I'll make sure to take a picture of some of the doors/door handles so you can see.


----------



## MissMandy

That is so cool! When I was 12, the basement door in the house we lived in had a skeleton key. Those are the best! I love the older homes, but I'd be totally freaked if it was haunted LOL Yes, please do take pix


----------



## Willodean

Missmandy here is a picture of my door. There are 3 doors in my house that have the skeleton key lock. And the pumpkin on the door came with the house...I know it's not a decoration picture per say, but I just wanted y'all to see my doors


----------



## MissMandy

Omg I love it, willo! So much character!


----------



## Spooky McWho

Finished my mantle today. Coffin moved in and tulle dug out. Less than 3 weeks ahh.. time for some hustle in my bustle.


----------



## harvestmoon

Some of my stuff  On a side note....for some reason I cannot post pictures directly from my computer. When I go to upload..it will let me browse & select the picture, but then there is no button to upload or anything. I have to upload all my pictures to Photobucket and then do the URL thing :/ Just curious if anyone else has this problem. Anyhow...thanks


----------



## Spooky McWho

Looks great Harvestmoon and just the motivation to keep me going


----------



## harvestmoon

Thank you


----------



## MissMandy

Really awesome stuff!


----------



## Cloe

Decided to post some of my indoor decorating.


----------



## Kelloween

Looking awesome everyone!


----------



## MissMandy

Looks awesome Cloe! I love the bathroom! I like how you put the skeleton arms on the ceiling fan too


----------



## gothscifigirl

Here's some indoor pics before it gets destroyed with prop-making stuff.


----------



## MissMandy

I love all these decorations! Y'all are so festive


----------



## Bethany

I want to decorate!


----------



## Jules17

Great decor harvestmoon - love the clock and candelabra!!

Cloe -Love your decor as well, especially the wall decals and display of your skellies!


----------



## ALKONOST

I didn't get much done over the weekend but, here it is. First pic is the chandelier over the dining room table.






Here's the table which I might change. I can't find the table cloth I'm looking for so, I made do with what I had


----------



## Windborn

The blood spattered bathroom is done!


----------



## kittyvibe

I think Im going to use this idea, so cool.  Im going to add the flicker bulbs from walmart too. 



ALKONOST said:


> I didn't get much done over the weekend but, here it is. First pic is the chandelier over the dining room table.
> View attachment 176510
> ]


----------



## NOWHINING

a touch of purple would do as well.


MissMandy said:


> Everything looks great, NOWHINING! I really like that purple picture and the big skull planter on top of the fridge!
> 
> Yeah, I agree it needs a tablecloth. I'm holding out for finding an orange and black plaid one.


----------



## NOWHINING

great pictures everyone!


----------



## Juliet Taylor

I've seen something like 10 pages of your amazing pictures.. great job everybody! I saw different things and different taste and everything looked so cool and spooky and very creative! Can't wait to decorate my house too!


----------



## booswife02

Finally got pics of my indoor decorations  loving checking out everyone's great ideas!


----------



## booswife02

A few more


----------



## MissMandy

Everything looks so great! I love how you did the chandelier, ALKO! Totally digging your style, boos! The mantel looks awesome and I am in love with that spider curtain!


----------



## osenator

Everyone is simply amazing! 

That's it! I am turning my basement in a haunted room next week! Wathch out!


----------



## booswife02

MissMandy said:


> Everything looks so great! I love how you did the chandelier, ALKO! Totally digging your style, boos! The mantel looks awesome and I am in love with that spider curtain!


Thanks, everyone always comments on my windows, its super easy and fairly cheap. I got the curtains at Family Dollar for $12.50! can you believe it? it is a whole set connected to each other comes with tie backs and the sheers already attached (They still sell them) and the spiders are window posters, you can get them at spirit, party city anywhere that sells window posters, When the lights are on inside the house they glow outside, when its day time outside they glow inside, so cool, so my Double windows cost about $35 total. single windows $17.50 Its a pretty big statement for the price though  same with my black and silver ones in the Poe dining room, family dollar!


----------



## adrian.t

I've got some great ideas after reading this topic. Thank you!


----------



## harvestmoon

Booswife...LOVE LOVE LOVE that mantle! It all looks so nice, but that mantle just does it for me  

This thread always pumps me up!  I like to see everyone's style and such!


----------



## ALKONOST

kittyvibe said:


> I think Im going to use this idea, so cool.  Im going to add the flicker bulbs from walmart too.


 The flicker lights would be a really cool idea. I have some that I purchased a few years ago and used in a different house. The only downside I experienced was that they didn't produce enough light but, I had crafts planned for my guests when they came over. I ended up having to take them out and put in the normal light bulbs. So as long as you don't have to do any crafts and just want ambient lighting.. they'll turn out great


----------



## ALKONOST

booswife02 said:


> A few more


 Booswife.. I love everything you did! I love that window treatment! Where did you find it?


----------



## ALKONOST

ALKONOST said:


> Booswife.. I love everything you did! I love that window treatment! Where did you find it?


haha.. I see you already answered that question when MissMandy asked it. I can be a little slow at times!  LOL


----------



## vwgirl

Here is a few from my living room. Sorry the lighting sucks and I didn't feel like pulling out my soft boxes.


----------



## creeeepycathy

love everyone's decorations!


----------



## MissMandy

Your decor is awesome, vw!


----------



## booswife02

ALKONOST said:


> haha.. I see you already answered that question when MissMandy asked it. I can be a little slow at times!  LOL


 you're not slow just excited, haha... I do the same thing all the time. I love sharing my ideas that's what HF is all about.


----------



## ALKONOST

booswife02 said:


> you're not slow just excited, haha... I do the same thing all the time. I love sharing my ideas that's what HF is all about.


LOL.. yes, I'll go with excited  That happens often on here


----------



## Windborn

Got my passenger for the carpool lane!


----------



## witchy poo

Windborn said:


> View attachment 177293
> 
> 
> Got my passenger for the carpool lane!


Thats great, would love to see the look on peoples faces.


----------



## Bethany

OK now I want to take my skeles out of their boxes and ride around town.


----------



## Windborn

The looks are wonderful! Lots of double takes and people at drive through lanes always get a kick out of it. 
This year it is a skelly I can pose so it will be waving and doing various other things as the mood hits me!


----------



## greaseballs80

Window display


----------



## elisabetta

Just a quick hello to show you guys my foyer! Can't wait to get to the rest of the house this weekend. Everyone's pictures look so great.


----------



## Jules17

Booswife - Great decor, especially love all your Poe items and the mantle looks awsome! Also like the creepy cloth over the lamp which I also plan on doing but at the moment, my cats would mess with it too much so I'll have to wait a little longer to put it on.


----------



## Jules17

elisabetta said:


> View attachment 177349
> 
> 
> Just a quick hello to show you guys my foyer! Can't wait to get to the rest of the house this weekend. Everyone's pictures look so great.


Love your foyer, especially that mirror!


----------



## MissMandy

Oooo creepy, grease! 
Your foyer looks spooktacularly haunted, elisa!


Ok so this isn't exactly decor related, although, you can see some decorations in this pic lol. That counts, right?  But anyways, I thought some of you guys would get a kick out of seeing my kitchen a total mess LOL. I was standing in my kitchen and started laughing all to myself thinking back to some comments I've read about my house always looking so neat and organized lmao. It's neat and organized until I have to get in there  I have a tendency of having a few things going at once. As you can see, I have jars of picked peppers that I spent the morning doing (hands are totally on fire now!), and still a whole bowl of peppers that I need to salt, started putting the dishes away, then I stopped to hand wash some dishes LOL. Oy, what a mess lol. Hope this makes some of y'all laugh!


----------



## vwgirl

Miss Mandy, I can totally relate. Im shocked I havent burnt down my house yet while cooking dinner, chasing the kids and dogs, while dancing around hotwheels and legos on the kitchen floor. LOL


----------



## Halloeve55

Have a picture of my mantel filled with Yankee Candle's Boneys Collection and some goodies from my reaper(Kelloween)in front of my fireplace and the large candles too..I'll eventually get more pics up


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Mandy I pickled some peppers last year (hungarian and jalapeno) and NEVER again! My hands burned for days, and I even wore gloves. The peppers kept burning through my plastic gloves and I kept having to change to new pairs. NEVER again. you are braver than me!



MissMandy said:


> Oooo creepy, grease!
> Your foyer looks spooktacularly haunted, elisa!
> 
> 
> Ok so this isn't exactly decor related, although, you can see some decorations in this pic lol. That counts, right?  But anyways, I thought some of you guys would get a kick out of seeing my kitchen a total mess LOL. I was standing in my kitchen and started laughing all to myself thinking back to some comments I've read about my house always looking so neat and organized lmao. It's neat and organized until I have to get in there  I have a tendency of having a few things going at once. As you can see, I have jars of picked peppers that I spent the morning doing (hands are totally on fire now!), and still a whole bowl of peppers that I need to salt, started putting the dishes away, then I stopped to hand wash some dishes LOL. Oy, what a mess lol. Hope this makes some of y'all laugh!


----------



## StacyN

Loving everybody's stuff!!! I feel so behind!

Finished my entry ...









My "spooky Family " Album is there...









And my Spooky Phone from Target...


----------



## frogkid11

StacyN said:


> Loving everybody's stuff!!! I feel so behind!
> 
> Finished my entry ...
> 
> View attachment 177699
> 
> 
> My "spooky Family " Album is there...
> 
> View attachment 177703
> 
> 
> And my Spooky Phone from Target...
> 
> View attachment 177702


Totally loving that indirect creepy feeling you get from a "well-neglected" collection of stuff at the house. Your Haunted Mansion inspired candle holders look phenominal with those candles, Stacy!! That's your infamous photo book find, correct? Are you planning to display it opened to show off the family within? Superb!


----------



## StacyN

frogkid11 said:


> Totally loving that indirect creepy feeling you get from a "well-neglected" collection of stuff at the house. Your Haunted Mansion inspired candle holders look phenominal with those candles, Stacy!! That's your infamous photo book find, correct? Are you planning to display it opened to show off the family within? Superb!


Thanks frogkid11! Yep..that's the Spooky Family Album. I thought about leaving it open...but then I thought it would be more of a surprise if somebody went to look at it expecting regular old photos and then saw that the first picture is of the Headless Horseman! haha


----------



## frogkid11

StacyN said:


> Thanks frogkid11! Yep..that's the Spooky Family Album. I thought about leaving it open...but then I thought it would be more of a surprise if somebody went to look at it expecting regular old photos and then saw that the first picture is of the Headless Horseman! haha
> 
> View attachment 177715


If I opened it and the first thing I saw was the Headless Horseman -I'd be grabbing it up and running for the door to bring it to my house


----------



## Bethany

Loving everybody's decorations. 
next year I'll get to post my own here too!!


----------



## Danny-Girl

Here is what I have so far


----------



## weeping angel

Holy Moly, Danny Girl! What does your house look like after Halloween?! Do you have a guest room, and can I stay there this time of year? WOW!


----------



## Danny-Girl

Weeping Angel yes I have a guest room and you are welcome to stay here.


----------



## ccj

WOW it is like a Halloween Wonderland! Awesome.


----------



## Bethany

My friends in Ohio thought I went all out!! Boy were they crazy!! 
Looks fabulous!!


----------



## RedSonja

Here's what I've done so far... And Danny, your place looks AWESOME!!! I'm in Dallas too, maybe I need to stop by for a visit! 


Hween Decor 2013-1 by squint photo, on Flickr

Hween Decor 2013-2 by squint photo, on Flickr

Hween Decor 2013-4 by squint photo, on Flickr

Hween Decor 2013-5 by squint photo, on Flickr

Hween Decor 2013-6 by squint photo, on Flickr

Hween Decor 2013-7 by squint photo, on Flickr

Hween Decor 2013-8 by squint photo, on Flickr

Hween Decor 2013-9 by squint photo, on Flickr

Hween Decor 2013-11 by squint photo, on Flickr


----------



## MissMandy

Your mantel looks awesome, Halloeve!

Oh it's awfull, isn't it, wednesday? I thought I was ok with no gloves because I tasted one of the peppers and it wasn't hot at all. Was similar to a bell pepper. Lord was I wrong! Even today, I washed a couple of dishes with the sponge I used to clean all the pepper seeds off the counter yesterday. My hands were burning again today because of that! These dang peppers better be worth it lol.

That looks great, Stacy! You really got that spooky haunted feel down pat 

Wow, Danny-Girl..that looks great! Looks like something you'd have to pay to walk through  

I so love your style, Sonja. So elegantly spooky!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Yes MissMandy it is awful, my hands can relate to yours right now lol! Funny thing is, I wasn't even pickling the peppers for myself, they were for my brother because I wanted to learn to can. Well I did learn alright, NOT to pickle anything hotter than a marshmallow! HA! 

Hope your hands are feeling alrighty soon. You need to give them a shot of some good strong vodka!  mixed with some lime juice of course, in a chilled glass 



MissMandy said:


> Your mantel looks awesome, Halloeve!
> 
> Oh it's awfull, isn't it, wednesday? I thought I was ok with no gloves because I tasted one of the peppers and it wasn't hot at all. Was similar to a bell pepper. Lord was I wrong! Even today, I washed a couple of dishes with the sponge I used to clean all the pepper seeds off the counter yesterday. My hands were burning again today because of that! These dang peppers better be worth it lol.
> 
> That looks great, Stacy! You really got that spooky haunted feel down pat
> 
> Wow, Danny-Girl..that looks great! Looks like something you'd have to pay to walk through
> 
> I so love your style, Sonja. So elegantly spooky!


----------



## MissMandy

Hahaha, I'm putting wine on it as we speak


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I am trying a new Chardonnay right now too! LOL! It is wonderful!  Cheers Mandy! 



MissMandy said:


> Hahaha, I'm putting wine on it as we speak


----------



## Paint It Black

I finished decorating the sunroom today. Here are some pics.


----------



## MissMandy

Love all the pumpkins, PIB! The skellie in the spa cracks me up


----------



## UnOrthodOx

The boss has added a few things, so I guess I should update.


----------



## NOWHINING

this is silverlady,I have to live with all this in the kitchen all the time!!!!!!!! nowhinning is now slipping things into the living room to leave out all year long,Halloween in not a holiday at our house it is a way of life.


----------



## NOWHINING

MOM!!! you know better!! LMBO!


----------



## Bethany

When we were in Ohio, all of my cabinets stayed filled with halloween stuff all year round. too much work to empty & pack up.


----------



## Skeletoncrew

very cool pics. We have a puppy that is into everything so inside this year will be sparce.


----------



## MrNightmare

Here are some indoor pics for 2013:


----------



## witchy poo

Outstanding decor. I really love your witch, did you make her?


----------



## witchy poo

I did a little decorating in the laundry room today. Most of my decorations are in storage and we are living in a rental house, ugg. Everything I have put up this year is new, shhh don't tell my husband he already thinks im crazy. Thanks to my secret reaper I have some cool stuff this year.


----------



## frogkid11

Love your laundry room witchy poo - it reminds me just how much it "kills me" to do the laundry. LOL


----------



## MissMandy

Always love your setup, MrNightmare! 
Adorable laundry room, witchy poo!


----------



## Shadowbat

MrNightmare said:


> Here are some indoor pics for 2013:
> 
> View attachment 178064




Where did you get that Reaper?


----------



## im the goddess

StacyN said:


> I am doing the same things as Alkonost...taking pics as I go.
> 
> The Haunted Mansion inspired powder room is done. I apologize in advance for the poor quality of the pictures. The lighting in there is just awful!
> Unfortunately, due to space/$$$ limitations, I couldn't realize my full "vision" for the room...but since I am way behind on my decorating...it will have to do for this year.
> 
> View attachment 175138
> 
> 
> View attachment 175139
> 
> 
> View attachment 175140


 That looks fabulous



witchymom said:


> Vickie found her way out of the closet last night. She'll be outside on Halloween, maybe the day before, depending on weather (She was too much money to let me have her sit outside for a month LOL!)
> 
> View attachment 175098
> 
> 
> and a HUGE plus, me deciding to set her up meant that the 'pile o' toys' that normally inhabit that corner is CLEANED UP!!!!!!!!!!! I moved the shelf to the hall, and my son and I went through them all, sorted and threw away TON of them (probably half, at least!)


 That looks great.



greaseballs80 said:


> Finally put a letter in my typewriter St. Castro's Asylum


Love the typewriter



Spooky McWho said:


> Finished my mantle today. Coffin moved in and tulle dug out. Less than 3 weeks ahh.. time for some hustle in my bustle.


Love the display.


ALKONOST said:


> I didn't get much done over the weekend but, here it is. First pic is the chandelier over the dining room table.
> View attachment 176510
> Here's the table which I might change. I can't find the table cloth I'm looking for so, I made do with what I had


 Mind if I steal the chandelier idea?



Danny-Girl said:


> Here is what I have so far


 Looks really good.



MrNightmare said:


> Here are some indoor pics for 2013:
> 
> View attachment 178064
> 
> 
> View attachment 178065
> 
> 
> View attachment 178066
> 
> 
> View attachment 178067
> 
> 
> View attachment 178068


 i LOVE IT ALL.


----------



## Jules17

Your place looks great Mr Nightmare!!


----------



## StacyN

I'm not sure wether I should have posted this here or the "pictures of your haunt"thread... so I'll post one here ( the rest are in the haunt thread).

My Witch's potion shoppe for 2013...


----------



## ALKONOST

StacyN said:


> I'm not sure wether I should have posted this here or the "pictures of your haunt"thread... so I'll post one here ( the rest are in the haunt thread).
> 
> My Witch's potion shoppe for 2013...
> 
> View attachment 178767


Holy heck, StacyN...that's so incredibly awesome!!! S'cuse me while I pick my jaw back up off the floor  It looks so professional.. a background to a horror movie. All you need is a dungeon scene setter to make your walls look like they're made of stone  How did you do the fire for the cauldron?


----------



## ALKONOST

im the goddess- you're more than welcome to steal the chandelier idea... I stole it from the Better Homes and Gardens Halloween mag this year


----------



## ALKONOST

Fabulous job Mr.Nightmare! I love the lighting and the black furniture, curtains and lamp covers are beautiful!


----------



## ALKONOST

Witchypoo- that laundry room is adorable! I love all the detail you put into it.. the hanging socks are a great touch.


----------



## StacyN

ALKONOST said:


> Holy heck, StacyN...that's so incredibly awesome!!! S'cuse me while I pick my jaw back up off the floor  It looks so professional.. a background to a horror movie. All you need is a dungeon scene setter to make your walls look like they're made of stone  How did you do the fire for the cauldron?


Thanks so much Alkonost! The fire is super easy..just a strand of orange mini-lights that twinkle/flash bunched into a shallow glass dish with a couple of grapevine wreaths on top.


----------



## rosella_au

Everyone has done a great job decorating, I'm having such decorating envy.
I unfortunately can't start decorating for our party until the few days before Halloween as we rent and have an inspection soon. Our landlord already thinks we're a bit strange without seeing skulls and things around lol


----------



## Halloeve55

StacyN said:


> I'm not sure wether I should have posted this here or the "pictures of your haunt"thread... so I'll post one here ( the rest are in the haunt thread).
> 
> My Witch's potion shoppe for 2013...
> 
> View attachment 178767


may I come over and just sit in front of your shoppe and ogle everything!?? That's an amazing display


----------



## Cloe

Love the laundry room Witchy Poo.
Absolutely fantastic job on the Witch's Potion Shoppe StacyN.
Love your set up MrNightmare.


----------



## MissMandy

You definitely nailed the witchy vibe, Stacy! I LOVE it.


----------



## im the goddess

StacyN, one word, WOW!


----------



## Bethany

Loving it all!
StacyN - Would you like to come to FL & set up my witch's space for 2014?


----------



## StacyN

Halloeve55 said:


> may I come over and just sit in front of your shoppe and ogle everything!?? That's an amazing display


 Thanks so much! Someday, I hope to have a permanent home for it...which will also be the guest house. You are more than welcome to come and ogle! haha


----------



## StacyN

Bethany said:


> Loving it all!
> StacyN - Would you like to come to FL & set up my witch's space for 2014?


How close are you to Disney World , Bethany? hahaha I would love to come and help you!


----------



## Jules17

Finally got the rest of the creepy cloth on the stairway.


----------



## Bethany

StacyN said:


> How close are you to Disney World , Bethany? hahaha I would love to come and help you!


only about 40 - 60 min. away.


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Some pics.


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Some more. Trouble loading pics lately.


----------



## keithglass

Mr. Gris said:


> I love your Busts!!! Wait they could be taken wrong


First of I must say the statue you made is really looking killer.
As you started decorating your kitchen I think don't go with a lot of small things as I saw in the above snap . Think a theme and decorate according to that.






Keith Glass
The RTA Store.


----------



## MissMandy

Your stairs looks great, Jules! 
And I love those ceramic light ups, Paul!


----------



## happythenjaded

Great pictures everyone! Love 'em !!! So many great ideas! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## boobird

*Halloween 2013*

Some photos of the dining room and living room.....finding lots of inspiration from everyone on the thread! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Paint It Black

Boobird. I looooove your bar cart - the Day of the Dead bottles, the vintage ice bucket, it all rocks. You have quite a few nice decorations throughout your place. Looks great.


----------



## Guest

Boobird you have some wonderful decor. If you are interested in makers or age on some of your older pieces I am more than Happy to help. The living room window has the cat that has a pumpkin on its back he is made by Bayshore in the 1968. The winking candy pail was made from 1968 to 1972 by Bayshore company as well. The pail that it is resting on should have a molded scene of a witch or a cat on its back side. That pail is also from the 60s made by a company called AJ Renzi. To the right of the pails there is a pointed hat pumpkin from the 60s made by the Empire Company. Finally on the bookshelf you have a witch holding a pumpkin. The witch was made by General Foam company in 1971. Here are some catalog images for your viewing pleasure of your items.


----------



## Wolfbeard

Great photos everyone!!! I love seeing the different approaches everyone takes with decorating. I am seeing some awesome spooky decor.

I really enjoy seeing the awesome attention to detail you all exhibit in planning and carrying out your Halloween decorating

I finally finished my 7 weeks of construction and Chromadepth painting for our Annual Lions Club 3D Haunted Asylum for the hayride. I'll post photos in another thread later. We open this Friday.

With the Hayride preparation done, I was now able to find some free time to start decorating the inside of our house for our Annual Boo Bash.

This is year 16 without repeating a theme. We are doing "Scary Tales" and "Mother Noose" rhymes as a theme this year. 

These photos are in progress shots and are not finished. I still have a ton of other scenes to create.

The first shot is what guests will see when they enter our foyer. 
This is a daylight photo of *R.I.Punzel*. The poor knight fell and got tangled, so neither was able to break free...









The next is from a scene: *"When Worlds Collide: The Little Mermaid Meets The Deadliest Catch"*
I still need to do work on the tail and create a scene around her. This is mostly a quick proof of concept setup.









Eric


----------



## boobird

Mr. Gris - amazing info, thanks!! Your collection is wonderful, and I love how you display it  The pail on the bottom does indeed have the trick-or-treat imprint on the back - completely the reason i bought him! These catalogs are super helpful - I love finding out the background of pieces I collect. Thanks again!!


----------



## boobird

Eric - very creative!! love the mermaid!


----------



## Paint It Black

Oh, Wolfbeard, your R.I.Punzel really caught my attention! I am thinking of doing a Rapunzel scene in our upstairs window someday, and the tangled up knight is such a great idea.


----------



## Wolfbeard

Paint It Black said:


> Oh, Wolfbeard, your R.I.Punzel really caught my attention! I am thinking of doing a Rapunzel scene in our upstairs window someday, and the tangled up knight is such a great idea.


Thanks.

I could not figure what to use for hair at first. On Friday, I stopped in a Dollar Tree, and they had "Princess hair extensions" for, you guessed it, $1 each. 
I bought ten of them and daisy chained them by knotting them together. I attached it to the skeleton and put a wig on it that almost matches the color.

Eric


----------



## Paint It Black

I am glad you explained how you got the long hair. I bought a long wig, but may need to extend it, so I will definitely keep that idea in mind as well.


----------



## Ecula

Physalis alkekengi lanterns and LED garland. Suitable for all fall occasions


----------



## dawnski

Doing classic Universal Monsters theme this year. Just a few pics.


----------



## MissMandy

Everything looks great, boobird! I love that quilt!

Wolfbeard, that R.I.Punzel setup is awesome! Clever with the play on words  

Ooo those are pretty, Ecula 

Oh I love the way that looks, dawnski! So creative with the fans & lights! I really love the vibe this gives


----------



## Halloeve55

Here is a picture of my Mini Halloween Tree..the size will have to do since I can't find a big one anywhere at stores


----------



## SasyGrl31




----------



## MissMandy

That's so cute, Halloeve  I love those vintage ornaments. 
Great looking shelf, SasyG!


----------



## Bethany

Love seeing everyones decorations!!


----------



## Jules17

Decorated my bookcase this evening and started to set up a table with Poe theme.


----------



## MissMandy

Those shelves look awesome, Jules. Everything looks perfectly together


----------



## Jules17

MissMandy said:


> Those shelves look awesome, Jules. Everything looks perfectly together


Thanks Miss Mandy!!


----------



## keithglass

*Ghost*


















I got ghost tag and I am very happy for that.
Now I am thinking to do something scary.


----------



## ElectricButter

Amazing! Very inspiring


----------



## Halloeve55

Love your shelf display jules17! And where did you get that shelf..I need a big one like that!


----------



## Jules17

Halloeve55 said:


> Love your shelf display jules17! And where did you get that shelf..I need a big one like that!


Got the shelving unit at IKEA. Unit is called Expedit and is $199. Comes in birch, white or black.


----------



## elisabetta

Finished up my Poe themed pillow covers tonight!


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

I've been super-busy getting ready for our party on Saturday, but I couldn't resist shooting a quick video of this. One of the brand-new additions this year for the party is a creepy nursery. Except for the animated items, all of the dolls in this room are handmade. I missed a few details when I was shooting this video, including a couple stuffed animals hanging from nooses on the ceiling, and more crayon drawings and printouts from "Scary Stories to Tell in The Dark" on the walls, but otherwise this is pretty close to how this room will look on Saturday.


----------



## keithglass

Oh! My god. It’s really horrible!


----------



## Bethany

TheMonsterSquad said:


> I've been super-busy getting ready for our party on Saturday, but I couldn't resist shooting a quick video of this. One of the brand-new additions this year for the party is a creepy nursery. Except for the animated items, all of the dolls in this room are handmade. I missed a few details when I was shooting this video, including a couple stuffed animals hanging from nooses on the ceiling, and more crayon drawings and printouts from "Scary Stories to Tell in The Dark" on the walls, but otherwise this is pretty close to how this room will look on Saturday.


I knew that doll on the bed was just too creepy! She would have scared me! Super job.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Thanks guys! Here is one more video I shot last night, this one is of the butcher room for our party. We had a butcher room last year, so most of these props I already had, but this year I purchased a bottle of Permablood and repainted them all, which did wonders for their realism. Besides adding a few new weapons and heads, I also built the rocking psycho out of a shiatsu massager, and reconfigured all the stuff to fit into a new area (last year the butcher room was in the room the nursery is in now). Also new this year I added the soundtrack, and the strobe, which is on a push-button trigger along with the animatronic psycho. 

The only thing I missed this year is a projection. Last year, we used a projector to project AtmosFearFX's Blood Walls in our butcher room, which worked GREAT and got a ton of comments. This year, we're using the projector to do the Zombie Invasion DVD (as well as a cheap wonderwall to project Creepy Crawlies in the bug room), so we don't have blood walls in the butcher room. Still, I'm happy with how it came out.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

here are my don featherstone witch and ghost blow molds. got these for 1.00 each at a yard sale this year! mr. gris would be proud!


----------



## Cynamin

Almost done setting up for my party this weekend, aside from some of the things that won't go up until the day of.


----------



## Jules17

Looks great cynamin!!


----------



## MissMandy

Your decor looks great, Cyn! 
And I love those molds! $1 each is a sweet deal.


----------



## ALKONOST

boobird said:


> Some photos of the dining room and living room.....finding lots of inspiration from everyone on the thread! Keep up the good work!
> View attachment 179252
> 
> View attachment 179245
> 
> View attachment 179246
> 
> View attachment 179247
> 
> View attachment 179248
> 
> View attachment 179249
> 
> View attachment 179250
> 
> View attachment 179251


Very cheerful! I love how you decorate. Where did you find that quilt?


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Jungle Hallway is set up










This is in the breakfast nook


----------



## boobird

ALKONOST said:


> Very cheerful! I love how you decorate. Where did you find that quilt?


Thanks so much! I found it at cracker barrel a few years ago. Haven't been back lately to see if their stuff is of the same quality.


----------



## boobird

TheMonsterSquad said:


> Jungle Hallway is set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is in the breakfast nook



Did you make that coffin? Love the lighting!


----------



## MissMandy

That looks really cool, TMS!


----------



## im the goddess

Very nice displays everyone.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

boobird: yes the coffin is homemade, following the ScareFX plans and aging with steel wool/vinegar

Our party was last night and was a great success. I'll post a separate thread once I have videos prepared but here's a few indoor photos.

The bug bathroom. A number of guests completely refused to go in this room.




























The Mab Laboratory. Completely remade for this year.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Hey MonsterSquad , how did you get your roaches to stick to the wall? I am having some trouble getting mine to stay stuck. their underbelly isn't flat , it actually has legs and body parts so that makes it harder. are yours just flat on the bottom? also the material is slick. any tips would be great.
I have those same large bugs ( beetle thingys) I got them at Kroger of all places.


----------



## quoggzilla

*First time posting our photos, we love Halloween and we have a ton so here we go....*

A lot of really creative people here.


----------



## mariem

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## im the goddess

love the lab with the black light.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

disembodiedvoice said:


> Hey MonsterSquad , how did you get your roaches to stick to the wall? I am having some trouble getting mine to stay stuck. their underbelly isn't flat , it actually has legs and body parts so that makes it harder. are yours just flat on the bottom? also the material is slick. any tips would be great.


I used elmer's removable adhesive putty (also sold as "tack" by other brands). Mine are the roaches from dollar tree, they are relatively flat on the underside. However I also used the putty to stick a few of the centipedes to the wall, and they have a more complex underside. The putty molds to the bottom of the item whatever shape it might be, so should work well for you.


----------



## HalloweeenSis

We have some talented decorators!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

love the set ups


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Danny-Girl your house is awesome!!


----------



## WitchyRN

Drink area and admission station


----------



## RCIAG

FINALLY got most of the inside done.


----------



## RCIAG




----------



## RCIAG




----------



## ccj

I LOVE the lil skelly pot sitters!


----------



## RCIAG

I got those guys ages ago at Michaels when it was MJ Desgins. They're just wreath picks but they have to go in the pot every year.

Same for the 5 characters on the mantle MJ Designs originals & I slaved over those guys. They're some of my older pieces that I actually remembered to date, 1993. I painted one set for myself & one for a cousin that has a Halloween birthday. She puts them out every year like I do & it's not Halloween until they go up.


----------



## kmb123

Been soooooo busy with work and everything else that I did very minimal this year. Either way, here's what I got:

























And my favorite all of all of my indoor & outdoor decor, my thumb sucking gargoyle. Got him at Goodwill a few years back. I just love him, has someone's signature and the year 1987 on the bottom. A true original masterpiece!


----------



## RCIAG

OMG I love him! Don't you love when you find things like that at Goodwill?!?


----------



## kmb123

RCIAG said:


> OMG I love him! Don't you love when you find things like that at Goodwill?!?


Yes I do. When I saw him I knew it was meant to be! The best $3.93 I ever spent.


----------



## Paint It Black

A few more of my indoor photos that I don't think I have posted yet.


----------



## Bethany

Love everyone's decorations! Keeps me in the spirit of Halloween. 
I may have to start decorating in July next year after 2 years of not getting to decorate!


----------



## frogkid11

Elegant as always, KMB123 ! Love looking at your decor and this year was no disappointment. Looks fantastic.


----------



## Lil Spook

My 2014 Party Awards are finished! ....finally! at least I get to display them indoors for a few days!


----------



## 22606

Lil Spook said:


> My 2014 Party Awards are finished! ....finally! at least I get to display them indoors for a few days!


I can almost guarantee that Mattel is going to be chomping at the bit to get that bat-headed doll into production... Those are highly amusing awards.

The setups throughout are phenomenal.


----------



## NOWHINING

Silver Lady redid the living room a bit. Pardon me if you see my son's feet....


----------



## RCIAG

You just know that there's a "sexy mummy" costume out there that looks just like that award. Actually, it looks a bit like LeeLoo's outfit from The Fifth Element.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## greaseballs80

Few pics of my indoor decor, Enjoy


----------



## greaseballs80

And a few more


----------



## dawnski

I love how that all turned out, Greaseballs80! Did you buy a bolt of material and then cut to the size of your walls? That turned out so cool. It really added to the atmosphere of the room. Around how much material did you have to buy?


----------



## Maxiboots

Still have to put the finishing touches on the Witch's Lair before Halloween.


----------



## Maxiboots

I think this is a slightly better view of the potion shelves. Sorry for the poor quality pics.


----------



## Haunted Nana

I got 2 cards today one from Halloeve55 with boos in it and a cute little ghost from Alkonost love them both and Thank you. opps guess I posted this in the wrong thread sorry


----------



## MissMandy

Fantastic decor guys!


----------



## drmort

only 50% up this year (many ideas "stole" from fellow haunters...Thx!)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/drmort-albums-2013-halloween-picture177397-dine-w-spirits.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/drmort-albums-2013-halloween-picture177398-drs-lab.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/drmort-albums-2013-halloween-picture177382-p9100192.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/drmort-albums-2013-halloween-picture177390-hissy-fit.html


----------



## drmort

I can't even copy and paste correctly: here were 2 that I wanted to include instead of the outside photo

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/drmort-albums-2013-halloween-picture177391-pa070266.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/drmort-albums-2013-halloween-picture177381-pa020240.html


----------



## MissMandy

Very cool, drmort. I love the hanging witch!


----------



## stormygirl84

I must admit, drmort, I was a bit distracted from your decorations by how GORGEOUS your home is! I LOVE the vaulted ceiling and the rafters. So lovely.

But the decorations are gorgeous, too! I love the witch and the werewolf trophies!!


----------



## MbHaunter

Here are some simple decorations around our house. Had our party this past Saturday.


----------



## booFriend

drmort and MbHaunter - Very nice!


----------



## booFriend

Simple stuff, nothing like the awesome, elaborate displays that others have, but ...


----------



## Bethany

I can just see my cats rounding the corner & seeing the zombie baby in the hall. LMAO I'm pretty sure they'd stop in their tracks!!


----------



## James B.

A few from Sunday morning after my party


----------



## booFriend

Bethany said:


> I can just see my cats rounding the corner & seeing the zombie baby in the hall. LMAO I'm pretty sure they'd stop in their tracks!!


LOL ... Bethany, I'm sure you're right! (Because seeing zom-baby roaming the hallway stops my husband in his tracks!)


----------



## Bethany

I really need to start picking up flat white sheets at thrift stores & garage sales!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

You and me both That is a cool idea, very effective!


----------



## James B.

My wife picked up many table covers a few years ago at Walmart; it was like $5 for 3 in a package on steep discount. You need about 3 king sized sheets for a large couch or one for a chair.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Thank you James B will have to try that next year


----------



## Bethany

Me TOO! Covering the furniture with sheets gives a nice abandonded look


----------



## James B.

The sheets, the curtains (temporary), and mummy wrapped table were all ideas I stole from an HGTV show a few years ago.


----------



## MissMandy

Really great decor this year! I love those pumpkin pillows  And that bumped out "picture" of a witch? is freakin awesome!


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions

Would you become with selling your Donna the Dead if it fully works( the body should sway around, the eyes on Donna and the severed head should light up, and the severed head should shake)? If it fully works I will give you $130 + shipping for her


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions

Would you mind selling your Jason Voorhees if it still works(the head and torso should turn side to side, the arm holding machete should move up and down, and the eyes should turn side to side)? If it fully works I will give you $145 + shipping for him


----------



## booswife02

James B. I am loving the way you covered your furniture it looks great! I also love the black tulle in the doorway and the spooky light with cob webs and raven. great job! I dvr'd that HGTV episode and have watched it many many times. They had a 2011 version but it wasn't as good. I wonder if they will be doing another one? As far as I know they only had the 2009 and 2011










James B. said:


> A few from Sunday morning after my party


----------

